#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-27
 * [ZOMB] a tak to chodi kdyz je nahovno konektor RJ-45 na kablu,shit
<cvachta> ano, je to smutne
 * [ZOMB] si jeste vytira litry slz ...
<jinx_> novy nestoji vic jak 15kc to by se snad dalo opravit ne ?
<[ZOMB]> ale kam ho jit koupit :D
<jinx_> omg
<jinx_> vy nemate v okoli 50km zadny IT obchod ?
<[ZOMB]> ... ono jew pondeli .. mmnt, si dam facku a probudim se :))
<jinx_> jako v beznem pocitacovem obchode kde koupis mys koupis i konektor
<[ZOMB]> 50km, blazen :D
<jinx_> tak pokud bydlis na vrcholu snezky...
<[ZOMB]> mno, to bych se docela divil, normalni clovek kterej potrebuje mys bezne konektory neschani ... pac ani nevi jak to nacvaknout
<jinx_> no, v dobe internetu to patri k zakladnim vecem
<jinx_> ve vetsine elektro obchodu to maji taky
<[ZOMB]> jn, to bohuzel i firewall a jak to funguje viume oba ;)
<jinx_> hw firewall ?
<[ZOMB]> .. jen reakce na dobu internetu
<jinx_> ja mam u sebe doma na routeru a pak jeste hardwarovy u ISP
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> jo ten u ISP urco desne funguje :)
<jinx_> noo
<[ZOMB]> ale tak mozna to aspon ten nejvetsi shit probere
<jinx_> on to ma jako pripojny bod u sveho ISP
<[ZOMB]> wtf?
<jinx_> nebyl jsem se podivat k nim co racku, ale ukazoval mi ze sit meho ISP je oddelena od jejich ISP
<jinx_> ja jsem pripojeny pres metropolitni sit, protoze nic lepsiho jsem nenasel
<[ZOMB]> ted jsem trosek mimo misu, to preci je uple fuck jak si pripojenej do netu ne? :)
<flack> hehe
<flack> jinx_: ono jako jeden firewall ktory ma isp nestaci vis
<flack> :D
<jinx_> a ten co mam doma taky ne ?
<flack> mas mat vlastny co chrani tvoju siet +tvoje pc
<flack> co ma kto ako osetrene nad tebou je fuck
<[ZOMB]> flack: ma na routeru a v PC co je ted bude iptables ;)
<jinx_> njn
<jinx_> ma smysl vubec resit hw a sw firewall ?
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> hlavne vsechny ty srace nad tebou te pak akorat omezujou kdyz neco potrebujes :)
<[ZOMB]> to nema :D
<flack> :D
 * flack prave vycistil zaoxidovanu mys este keby mal baterky, tak by vedel ci to malo vobec zmysel pac nevi ci funguje :D
<[ZOMB]> flack: kdyztak ji vyhodis aspon cistou :P
<flack> [ZOMB] jo je ci bola bezdratova :D
<flack> sice ked uz som spomenul baterky...takje to samo sebou
<[ZOMB]> se obcas hodi, kdyz neinstalujes OS zrovna ;)
<flack> a je to v pici
<flack> zlomil som kusok pliesku co robi kontakt z baterkou >D
<[ZOMB]> hh
<flack> jako da sa tam asi naletovat nieco.. kto sa ale bude stim drbat
<[ZOMB]> flack: ty? :D
<flack> neva hodim spatkz do krabice.. ked uz to 2 roky nikto nepouzival pocka este par rokov:D
<jinx_> ja si takhle kdysi mysi opravoval taky...
<jinx_> potom jsem jich mel celou bednu od monitoru
<flack> ja mam jednu kablovu.. za 4 eura :D
<jinx_> k cemu mi ale bylo tolik mysi kdyz jsem mel jen jedno pc ? :-(
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> muzes si udelat myssi farmu :)
<flack> to ja by som sa poterboval jednej zbavit. co mi beha v tramoch na streche pod sadrokartonom
<[ZOMB]> jo, taky jsem potreboval, ale cas ji vzal ... nejakej ten "mega super herni razer s 4000dpi", na q3 jsem ji utavil za mesic :) takze uz jedine logitech, ty daj kazda aspon rok :)
<flack> ja mam nejaku 10 rocnu IBM
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<flack> a detto :d
<[ZOMB]> vsechno jde, kdyz se chce ;)
<flack> presne toto http://www.pcarena.hu/pricelist/oriaskep/optikai-eger-ibm-usb-860.jpg
<[ZOMB]> :)
<flack> kuaa toto je mouse http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:4WSW0-mK-_pkxM:http://kishy.comuf.com/stuff/peripherals/mouse_ibm_model_001.jpg&t=1
<[ZOMB]> btw k tomu firewallu, kdyz mi to tak skocilo do cesty :) www.root.cz/clanky/ufw-firewall-jednoduse-a-rychle/
<flack> jj
<flack> stim ufw je to easy
<flack> aj pre mna co iptables rucne nikdy neriesil
<[ZOMB]> vcelku jo, oproti iptables :D
<flack> ale nerobil som stim nic extra.. iba otvoril co bolo treba
<[ZOMB]> ... default deny
<flack> jop preto vravim "otvoril"
<flack> :D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<flack> a testol nmapom co to hovori
<cvachta> resi se jeste konektory? :-D 
<[ZOMB]> cvachta: uz ne, tj stary tema :D
<brk> shani petikolik k mysi ;o)
<cvachta> shit :-D
<flack> :D 
<flack> ps2 by sa nasla :D
<cvachta> sem chtel napsat nejaky moudro ... :-D
<flack> cvachta: davaj teda
<flack> :D
<cvachta> to by bylo OT.. :-D
<brk> a petikoky byly klavesnice, mysi byly comy
<jinx_> mm, ja si myslel ze razer budou v poho mysi, ja mam genius za 120kc uz 6 let a porad funguje
<flack> brk: mysliz ten velky ze?
<flack> niekde mam na to redukciu
<[ZOMB]> flack: nevis co je com port? :D
<flack> jinx_: tak nejak je to aj u mna..
<brk> mi zacala odchazet thinkpadacka mys
<brk> 2.25 roku stara, minimalne pouzivana :o(
<flack> [ZOMB] rs232 :D
<[ZOMB]> jinx_: jn to ja taky, ale ta mrcha za 1400,- nedala vic jak mesic
<brk> http://www.alza.cz/lenovo-thinkpad-bluetooth-laser-mouse-d99418.htm
<brk> tak v te mi baterky vydrzely tak ctvrt roku, ale tlacitko to uz bali :o(
<flack> hmm baterky sa do nej vkladaju vcelu zaujimavo 
<[ZOMB]> mg, asi jeste chrapu, ale co muze bejt jako blbe v podmince pro existenci souboru? if [ -e /<cesta k souboru> ]; then .... ?
<[ZOMB]> tim jsem nechtel uzavrit debatu o krysach :D
 * [ZOMB] si na to teda zkusi prijit zase sam :D
<jinx_> touch ?
<[ZOMB]> ?
<jinx_> blbost :)
<brk> na tom neni moc co pokazit
<jinx_> sorry
<[ZOMB]> brk: no prave :)
<brk> if [ -e /etc/passwd ]; then echo "je tam"; fi
<brk> neivdim dorzil
<brk> rozdil
<brk> nevidim
<[ZOMB]> brk: jn, jeste zkousim jestli ho neserou cisla v nazvech adresaru v ceste
<brk> zas tolik jsem toho nevypil .o)
<[ZOMB]> mg, cesta je full, adresaze v uvozovkach, uz nevim co vic kua
<[ZOMB]> nic, jdu to precpat echem at vim co je zas kde v pi..
<brk> :o)
<[ZOMB]> fuck this shit, jako solo script to jede, ale pres bashrc ani tuk :D
 * [ZOMB] 
<[ZOMB]> brk: nj, tak nakonec jsem stejnak vocas, jsem prohodil test -nt za -ot :)
<Ronnie1> zdravim :) moze mi niekto pomoct s instalaciou Ubuntu? Mam WinXP a dal som tam CDcko Ubuntu no nenacitalo sa. Tak som spravil liveUSB no islo jedine srpavit 2 OS na PC a nie len jeden. No ked som naisntalvoal Ubuntu tak tam mi CDcko nacitat uz islo. Neviete niekto ako sa zbavit Winu a hodit tam len cisto Ubuntu?
<FrostyX> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Instalace
<Ronnie1> ano tu stranku som pozrel a riesenie na moj problem tam nie je... tak skusim otazku polozit inak. Ak mi jedine Windows nevie nacitat disk ale ubuntu ano (prepokladam tym padom ze je chyba vo windowse) tak ak naformatujem disk da sa Ubuntu nainstalovat tak?
<[ZOMB]> Ronnie1: pri volbe instalace ubuntu by mela byt moznost manualniho nastaveni partitiony
<FrostyX> kdyz tak nad tim premyslim. oni to rozdeleni disku presunuli do pokrocileho nastaveni ne ? nebo tak nejak blbe to tam je ne ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: nevim, 10.10 jsem nedaval ani do virtualky zatim, to mozna zkusim :)
<FrostyX> ja to taky neinstaloval. oni to ale porad schovavaj takove dulezite veci
<FrostyX> mozna je v pokrocilich schovana jen instalace grubu. nvm uz
<[ZOMB]> se mrknu :)
<jinx_> ja to mel v 10.10 v normalnim instalatoru, ale ten je takovy zvlastni
<jinx_> imho neni moc srozumitelny
<jinx_> asi kvuli tomu aby bfu neudelali paseku :)
<FrostyX> mno ti to ocividne stale nedokazou nainstalovat
<jinx_> tak ono to je naprosto trivialni zalezitost
<jinx_> si pamatuju jeste haluze kdyz jsem instaloval RH5
<jinx_> nebo SuSe6
<jinx_> to bylo taky ztracenych dat :))
<FrostyX> ja instaloval jako prvni distro slackware. :)
<jinx_> jo to ma docela rozumny instalator
<jinx_> ne ze bych chtel byt zly ale kdyz se nekdo nenauci s fdiskem tak by radeji nemel instalovat OS
<FrostyX> jj tam bylo super ze ses naucil s hodne vecma. ted vsichni instaluji na 3 kliknuti a nemaji zadnej zaklad
<jinx_> no a kdo jim to vnucuje ?:)
<jinx_> ja se nejvic naucil na lunarlinuxu a gentoo
<jinx_> u slacku me stvalo reseni zavislosti
<jinx_> az jsem objevil swaret tak to bylo ok, ale neni tam dostatek softu oproti debianu a gentoo
<FrostyX> mno ja jsem chtel nejake distro na server tenkrat. kamos mi rekl, ze mam zkusit rozchodit slackware a udelat to funkcni. az to budu mit tak ze pry si mam zkusit i jine distra, ze po slackwaru nebudu mit s nicim problem
<FrostyX> jinak slacka uz taky nikde nepouzivam. na tom serveru je momentalne debian a vsude jinde mam arch
<[ZOMB]> taky jsem chtel arch, ale kua nemam porad cas si na to udelat cas a aspon sosnout image :D
<jinx_> ja mam v planu prejit z linuxu na freebsd
<jinx_> :)
<FrostyX> a ta nechut rozbit si funkcni system ze :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> freebsd jsem chcel taky zkusit, ale na to zas nemam cas ja :-D
<[ZOMB]> no to ja taky :D
<jinx_> jo bsd je super vec
<jinx_> chci to hlavne z filozofickych duvodu
<brk> stejna pak na to prdnes stejne kde/gnome, ci co ti sedi
<jinx_> v kazdem linuxovem distru je vzdycky vsechno jinak
<brk> a ani to poradne nepoznas
<jinx_> brk: windowmaker
 * [ZOMB] je vul, chce vysvetleni
<[ZOMB]> kdo mate nejakej poradnej net? kolik jede torrent image ubuntu? http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<[ZOMB]> ja mam od UPC jen 10Mb
<[ZOMB]> a sype to plnej
<jinx_> me to jede 512KB
<[ZOMB]> hm
<brk> tu svoji linku bych na dnesni pomery poradnym netem nenazval, ale jede mi to tech 25Mbps, coz je muj strop
<[ZOMB]> pekny
<[ZOMB]> 4388 seedu :)
<[ZOMB]> hh konec pekne pada
<brk> kdyby tak jel hotfile :o)
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> hm, ale md5 toho image je trosek mimon :D
<Aegwyn> nuda
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-28
<nettezzaumana> cau
<nettezzaumana> je tu alespon jedinej ubuntak ??
<nettezzaumana> potrebuju videt vystup z ::
<nettezzaumana> strings `which Xorg` | grep xorg.conf
<nettezzaumana> ^^ nemam zadne ubuntu 
<nettezzaumana> a idealne:
<nettezzaumana> PAGER=cat man xorg.conf | _pastebin.pl -r
<nettezzaumana> http://pastebin.ca/raw/2031282
<nettezzaumana> ^^ tady najdete pastebin.pl
<nettezzaumana> wget -q http://pastebin.ca/raw/2031282 -O /usr/bin/_pastebin.pl
<jinx_> buntu% strings `which Xorg` | grep xorg.conf
<jinx_> -configure             probe for devices and write an xorg.conf
<jinx_>                        xorg.conf search path, only root can use absolute
<jinx_>                        xorg.conf.d search path, only root can use absolute
<jinx_> 	Using default xorg.conf search path.
<jinx_> 	Using default xorg.conf.d search path.
<jinx_> xorg.conf
<jinx_> xorg.conf.d
<jinx_> %s%sxorg.conf.new
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: diky !!!!!
<nettezzaumana> zupa
<jinx_> ten pastebin skript vypada super
<jinx_> skoda ze jsem o neme nevedel drive :)
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: on je super ;)
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: bon apetit
<jinx_> diq
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: rado se stalo ... ps. uz ho pouziva dost lidi .. mam radost
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: rozumne ficure-requesty resim obratem ;)
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: udelej `pastebin.pl --help` .. nebo jak ho mas pojmenovanej
<jinx_> jj
<jinx_> na to uz jsem se dival :)
 * jinx_ nema rad zkouskove
<jinx_> musim se jit srotit statistiku
<jinx_> mejte se :)
<nettezzaumana> jinx_: http://pastebin.ca/raw/2031286
<nettezzaumana> ^^ ted jsem tam opravil drobne chybycky v gramatice
<cvachta> tak zmena compiz -
<cvachta> -> metacity nepomohla
<cvachta> myslite ze by pomohl jinej driver na grafiku? (pro ty co nevi o cem mluvim - zamrza mi gnome dost divnym zpusobem)
<jinx_> ve win to nedela ze ?
<jinx_> cvachta: nechces zkusit na chvili xfce nebo openbox ?
<cvachta> no widle sou cely zasrany a nemuzu je preinstalovat... jedou strasne pomalu, ale tak brutalne jako linux nezamrzaj.. max sestrelim explorer a pak ho nahodim a pohoda.. 
<cvachta> jinx_: zkusil bych, ale nevim jak.. to je nahrada za compiz?
<jinx_> to je nahrada za gnome
<jinx_> aptitude install openbox
<cvachta> a gnome neni potreba nejak odstranovat?
<jinx_> nevidim duvod, zalezi co bude spustene
<jinx_> projistotu bych jeste odstrelil GDM
<jinx_> mno
<cvachta> zkusim.. mmnt
<jinx_> ale to zas bude delat bordel s pulseaudio jestli se nepletu...
<jinx_> omg
<nettezzaumana> super
<nettezzaumana> tak jsem dal do ubuntu celej susi etc/X11/xorg.conf.d a funguje to :)
<freax> prosim vas pouzivate nekdo Wake On Lan over Internet? furt to nemuzu rozchodit a nevim proc :-( port forwarding mam nastavenej a vyjimku ve firewallu taky :-/ uz fakt nevim co s tim. na LAN to funguje bez problemu..
<cvachta> tak openbox se mi nainstaloval musim ho spustit prikazem openbox? je potreba delat neco s gnome? nejak je predtim sestrelit?
<nettezzaumana> cvachta: pust si to nejdriv ve vnc
<nettezzaumana> potom `vncviewer localhost:$n`
<cvachta> nevim jak to pustit ve vnc... sem fakt lama.. vnc mi akorat rika "vzdalena plocha" 
<jinx_> cvachta: tam kde se prihlasujes zmenis Ubuntu Desktop za Openbox session
<cvachta> j to bude asi nejjednodusejsi
<cvachta> du to zkusit
<nettezzaumana> cvachta: vncserver -geometry 1220x960 -depth 24 :9
<nettezzaumana> cvachta: vncserver -kill :9
<nettezzaumana> cvachta: edituj ~/.vnc/xstartup
<nettezzaumana> pust znova & enjoy
<nettezzaumana> pripojis se pomoci: vncviewer localhost:9
<cvachta> taky zkusim
<nettezzaumana> cvachta: tu -geometry si dej jakou chces prirozene
<cvachta> hm.. tak sem vybral openbox session a nic.. cerna obrazovka s mysi.. mys reaguje, ale dal se nic nedeje.. pak mi tam taky pribila nabidka gnome/openbox
<cvachta> na te login screen
<jinx_> cvachta: no a klikl jsi pravym na plochu ?
<cvachta> to mi prave jaksi nešlo.. ale pro jistotu zkusim znovu, sem zkoušel třeba ctrl+alt+del - mám na tom správce úloh.. a taky nic
<cvachta> poradte mi s banalitou.. mam notas a kdyz zapojim sluchatka tak mi to hraje do sluchatek ale i do repraku.. lze to nejak jednoduse opravit?
<cvachta> alsa mixer? :-D
<cvachta> jo, alsa mixer.. 
<cvachta> <OT>Tohle mě na linuxu fascinuje... </OT>
<jinx_> ol
<jinx_> lol
<cvachta> no jako jo.. 
<Acer_> Ahoj
<Acer_> Potřebuji poradit ohledně připojení k internetu prostřednictví ueagle-atm
<Acer_> Může mi někdo poradit?
<Acer_> Zdravím
<Acer_> je tu někdo, kdo by mi mohl poradit s menším problémem?
<[ZOMB]> se vymackni a mozna jo
<Acer_> Nemůžu se připojit k internetu prostřednictvím modemu Aethra XB Starmodem
<[ZOMB]> ma ten modem podporu v linuxu?
<Acer_> jj ueagle-atm
<[ZOMB]> nejaky logy co to dela mas?
<brk> ty se musis hodne nudit, jak se zabyvas nejakym pitomym usb kramem, misto toho, abys zasel do obchodu a koupil neco s rj45
<Acer_> když zadám pon ueagle-atm
<Acer_> tak mi to vypíše tohle
<Acer_> http://pastebin.com/HQ7d4aHS
<[ZOMB]> hlavne co ctu, tak je to peknej krap :)
<Acer_> ale internet stejně nejde
<[ZOMB]> nj, to mas teprve ale netdev :)
<Acer_> a co mám udělat dál? :-)
<brk> vytocit spojeni
<brk> ale jak rikam, takovy kram je nejlepsi hodit do kouta rychlosti, aby to mel co nejdriv zasebou
<[ZOMB]> brk: +1
<[ZOMB]> pocitam ze to podobna plecka jako dodavaj nyni zyxel p660hw-t3v :)
<Acer_> jak vytocim spojeni
<Acer_> ?
<Acer_> ja jsem zacatecnik v linuxu
<brk> tak proc si pridavas zbytecne problemy?
<[ZOMB]> jestli mas nastaveno tak staci dat pppd v terminalu
<[ZOMB]> timhle tempem se pripoji tak pristi rok touhle dobou :P
<brk> at si hraje, jak se nudi
<brk> kdo si hraje, nezlobi
<[ZOMB]> Acer_: To see log, in terminal type: plog
<[ZOMB]> nice
<brk> tohle fakt nepochopim
<brk> kdyz kouknu do vyhledavace cen, tak nejlevnejsi tplinky stoji 460Kc
<Acer_> když to zadám pppd
<Acer_> tak mi to začne vypisovat změť znaků, ale internet stejně nejde
<brk> a mas to nakonfigurovane?
<Acer_> jak to nakonfiguruju
<Acer_> já zadám 
<Acer_> pon ueagle-atm
<brk> bez nastaveni to nevytaci, ale pise bordel na obrazovku
<Acer_> a pak 
<Acer_> pppd
<brk> to pon vytaci spojeni
<Acer_> jsem to nastavil podle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/ueagle-atm
<Acer_> mám ubuntu 10.10
<Acer_> nastavil jsem to dobře
<Acer_> nebo jsem nějáký krok vynechal?
<brk> ja nevim, cos delal. tyhle zdorba se fakt nenosi. koukni do logu, co ti to pise
<Acer_> nevíte, kde se dá koupit aktuální verze Ubudsl pro Ubuntu 10.10?
<[ZOMB]> kopit?
<[ZOMB]> wtf?
<Acer_> omyl 
<Acer_> stáhnot
<Acer_> *stáhnout
<Acer_> jsem zvyklej z windows
<Acer_> :-D
<[ZOMB]> ubuntu.com?
<brk> kup si modem, ubuntu stahni
<brk> http://jyxo.1188.cz/s?q=adsl+modem+rj45&d=zb&sort=1&pmin=500&rev=1&sort=1&rev=1&pmin=300&pmax=
<[ZOMB]> hh co treba jen dat dhclient ppp (pppnetdev)
<[ZOMB]> kdyz mu to pise ze ma jen sitovy rozhrani, tak at fasne adresu :)
<Acer_> Ví někdo nějáké řešení?
<[ZOMB]> posli vypis "ip link show"
<[ZOMB]> btw resit neco co ti nikdo nevysvetli a neposila logy a nic je vcelku dost nelehka vec, tak se nam nediv :)
<Acer_> mě to trvá déle, protože já jsem připojenej na jinym počítači a když chci vyzkoušet váš postup, tak se musím odpojit a připoji modem do notebooku
<[ZOMB]> zadnou reakci na zadnej postu tu nevidim
<[ZOMB]> *postup
<brk> dalsi duvod zahodit tu usb sracku. mas vic compu, adsl router ti to jen zjednodusi
<[ZOMB]> Acer_: timhle vecnym quitovanim ani nevidis co se tu pise ...
<Acer_> výstup ip link show
<Acer_> http://pastebin.com/LyNCfkwt
<[ZOMB]> takze ti jde o zarizeni vmnet1 nebo 8, zkus dhclient vmnet1 nebo dhclient vmnet8 , nevim jak to je s ppp, kazdopadne posli vypis z plog taky
<Acer_> to vmnet patří k Vmware player
<[ZOMB]> tak nemas ale pres co se pripojit podle me :) ale o modemu vim prd
<[ZOMB]> pres nm-applet to nejde?
<Acer_> Tohle je ten modem
<Acer_> http://www.o2.cz/techzona/koncova_zarizeni/modemy/usb_modemy/starmodem_xb_aethra_usb.html
<[ZOMB]> resp vidi vubec ubuntu tu usbvec jako modem?
<Acer__> jj vidí
<Acer__> hlasí ho jako
<Acer__> Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn) ADSL WAN Adapter
<Acer__> Ubuntu modem vidí
<Acer__> hlasí ho jako Analog Devices Canada, Ltd (Allied Telesyn) ADSL WAN Adapter
<[ZOMB]> a pres ten klikaci nesmisl to nejde taky?
<[ZOMB]> tfuj Y
<Acer__> jakej klikací nesmysl? myslíš ubudsl?
<Acer__> a nešlo by kdybych si přes wine nainstaloval ovladače pro windows k tomu modemu?
<[ZOMB]> myslim manazer site co je v liste
<[ZOMB]> to asi ne
<[ZOMB]> rozhodne to bude slozitejsi postup nez to udelat normalne :)
<[ZOMB]> to ubudsl nic nedela?
<Acer__> já potřebuji stáhnout verzi pro ubuntu?
<Acer__> pro ubuntu
<Acer__> nebo mohu použít i verzi pro debian?
<[ZOMB]> nevidim nikde nic, jen source http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubudsl/files/ubudsl/1.0.0.77%20(beta%201)/ubudsl_1.0.0.77-2.tar.gz/download
 * [ZOMB] si musi odskocit
<Acer__> zdravím
<Acer__> které balíky potřebuji abych nainstaloval build-essential
<Acer__> ?
<jinx_> buntu% apt-cache show build-essential | grep Depends
<jinx_> Depends: libc6-dev | libc-dev, gcc (>= 4:4.4.3), g++ (>= 4:4.4.3), make, dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5)
<klavesa> http://www.google.sk/images?hl=sk&biw=1669&bih=865&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=241543903&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Acer__> a jak se dá naistalovat built-essential bez internetu?
<klavesa> ze si odnekadial zozenies balicek..
<klavesa> jednoducho tiez balickom, len najprv ho das na nejake medium
<klavesa> imho
<Acer__> a dá se někde najednou balíček včetně závislých balíčku nebo musím balíčky stahovat po jednom?
<klavesa> aj naraz..
<klavesa> ak by si to instaloval cez repozitar, tak okrem toho jedneho balicka sa ti dalsie potrebne stiahnu spolu s tym jednym..
<jinx_> man apt-get
<Acer__> ale k tomu potřebuji mít ubuntu připojené k internetu, že ano?
<klavesa> ano
<klavesa> teda aspon ja ked stahujem, tak musim byt pripojeny k internetu
<jinx_> Acer__: proste si sathnes balicek build-essential a nainstalujes prikazem dpkg -i build-essential.deb
<klavesa> Acer__, ale ved teraz si online!
<klavesa> jinx_, hovoril som az take blbosti?
<jinx_> klavesa: 17:59 < Acer__> ale k tomu potřebuji mít ubuntu připojené k internetu, že ano?
<klavesa> jinx_, njn.. ale nemusel by, ak by nesiel stahovat, mohol by to niekde stiahnut a potom doma nainstalovat z balicka.. :)
<jinx_> no vsak takhle se to dela
<klavesa> jj
<klavesa> no?
<jinx_> ja jsem mu jen napsal postup ...
<jinx_> jak ho nainstaluje kdyz uz ho stahl :)
<klavesa> no
<jinx_> a vubec, kdyz si zkopiruje repozitare na dvd a nakonfiguruje spravne sources.list tak nemusi mit net vubec :)
<klavesa> :D
<klavesa> ale to by musel raz za cas (raz za 0.5-rok) aktualizovat
<jinx_> no :)
<jinx_> k cemu mu jsou aktualizace kdyz nema net ?:)
<jinx_> imho je jednodusii si ten comp na chvili k netu pripojit nez resit media a kopirovani kvuli kazdemu balicku
<klavesa> ja som myslel aktualizovat repozitare :)
<klavesa> no, ked je teraz online, tak by sa mohol dostat aj inokedy.. ak je student, tak s najvacsou pravdepodobnostou maju na skole wifi
<klavesa> ved uz na nasej skole je!
<jinx_> no, treba to je nejaky zvlastni pocitac na horske chate :)
<jinx_> a chce tam kompilovat :)
<Acer__> klavesa: Na škole wifi nemáme. Máme blbý vedení :-/
<klavesa> vysoka skola?
<Acer__> střední
<klavesa> tak ak byvas vo vacsom meste, tak skus hladat free wifi zone :D
<Acer__> bydlím na vesnici :-D
<klavesa> :(
<klavesa> tak tahaj od susedov :D
<Acer__> sousedi maj wifinu zaheslovanou
<Acer__> :-D
<klavesa> tak to zlom :D
<klavesa> neverim tomu, ze bude nejake tazke heslo..
<klavesa> max 4 pismena, aby sa to dobre pamatovalo :D
<jinx_> Acer__: procti http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT
<klavesa> jeden chalan urobil aplikaciu na mapovanie wifi(zapisoval iba free) a urobil mapu svojej trasy do skoly/prace.. robil to len pre jeden clanok.. ale vravel ze to uverejni.. aplikacia bola robena pre smartphone, ale vsak to je v pohode.. stacilo zverenit a je mozne ze sa toho ludia chytia a vznikne velka mapa.. (vsak nieco podobne robil Google.. akurat takto to bude viac "open")
<jinx_> takovych map uz je..
<klavesa> a urcite ani nie je prvy kto nieco take robil.. takze je dost velka pravdepodobnost ze uz to niekto urobil (mapu) a je zapojenych mnoho ludi..
<klavesa> njn
<klavesa> som pomalsi
<flack> imho wardrive mapy
<jinx_> http://freewifihotspot.cz/wifi-mapa/
<klavesa> jj, toho je mnoho
<klavesa> mne je to jasne
<flack> ta cz je v pohode.. par logov som tam rpidaval
<flack> pridal*
 * jinx_ ma dneska totalni KOPR :)
<klavesa> flack, njn.. ale slovaci by nikdy nic take neurobili.. :P
<jinx_> vy urcite mate taky :)))
<jinx_> minimalne v blave to bdue
<klavesa> my? to myslis SVK? lol..
<jinx_> klavesa: zkus se zastavit v progressbaru
<jinx_> treba ti k tomu neco reknout
<jinx_> reknou
<flack> klavesa: a preco nie? nieje naohodou majitel toho webu slovak????
<klavesa> jinx_, progressbar?
<klavesa> flack, njn.. ale kym mi nieco urobime.. a este ak ide o "to IT"..
<klavesa> nejaky tip na ucebnicu Javy pre uplnych zaciatocnikov?
<flack> klavesa: tam ani o nic nejde... je pouzity log z kismetu..a zobrazeny na mape
<flack> zapojis wifikartu..+gps a ides 
<jinx_> klavesa: http://progressbar.sk/
<klavesa> flack, ja viem.. ale my slovaci nez sa podujmeme, hlavne ak ide o IT..
<klavesa> jinx_, prvykrat o tom pocujem :P
<flack> podla mna je to individualne. Poznam sikovnych ludi a su slovaci :D
<flack> vladny portal za 47000 eur spravili tiez slovaci :D
<klavesa> flack, ja nehovorim ze sme zli.. dlho som slovakov branil, kym som to nevidel na vlastne oci..
<klavesa> jinx_, som pocul o projekte, som nevedel ze ho aj uskutocnili :)
<jinx_> on uz jede dlouho
<jinx_> tusim ze od podzimu
<flack> za tie prachy bodaj by nesiel :D
<klavesa> njn.. kym sa ku mne nieco dostane
<jinx_> :)))
<jinx_> klavesa: use google :}
<klavesa> podla mna mame na viac.. neviem cim to je, ze sa nepreukaze sila slovenskych "geekov"
<jinx_> tam mas nejnovejsi informace :)
<klavesa> :D
<klavesa> ano, niekedy si zapnem realtime google
<klavesa> :D
<flack> klavesa: podla mna sa sila prejavuje poveceroch v krcme :D
<flack> tam je to sami geek
<klavesa> flack, lol :D
<flack> hh
<klavesa> njn, tak tam nesmiem :P
<flack> ja si tiez hovorim den co den ze sa nieco nove naucim.. no vzdy to odlozim na zajtra :D
<klavesa> (aj vam casto pada Teeworlds? teda ak hravate)
<klavesa> flack, ja sa tak asi 8 mesiacov ucim Javu..
<flack> napodobne :D
<flack> ale ja php
<klavesa> :D
<flack> a tusim aj python
<flack> bash.. a co ja viem co ma este napadlo :D
<klavesa> to som uz aj prestal hovorit, ze sa ucim php.. uz som to vzdal.. nezvladal som tak dlho klamat sameho seba :D
<flack> ale zajtra uz sa do toho pustim haha :D
<flack> no pravda ked vzdas jedno musiz si vymysliet nieco nove.. jak ja stim pythonom 
<klavesa> python? ten ma strasne nastval.. prekladac bo co to je mi nechcelo zozrat ani len jeden riadok..
<flack> :D :D
<jinx_> a kde pracujete ?
<flack> hmm ja nikde :D
<klavesa> nikde
<klavesa> student
<flack> ja som moentalne nezamestnany
<klavesa> flack, freelancer?
<flack> klavesa: a co ti neslo kua sak v line to fungujue bez problemov
<flack> myslim python
<klavesa> flack, to som skusal na woknach.. :P nejake prostredie som stiahol a nikdy sa mu ziadny riadok nepacil co som napisal..
<flack> aha
<flack> tak v oknach to mozne asi je :D
<jinx_> tak to je nuda, kdyz nepotrebujete penize tak neni treba se nic noveho ucit :)
<flack> jinx_: kto povedal ze nepotrebujeme peniaze? 
<klavesa> nejako tak
<klavesa> a hlavne, ja sa to chcem ucit o vlastne obohatenie..
<flack> i ja.. len sa vzdy najde nejaky rusivy element
<klavesa> + raz by som rad pomahal komunite.. vratil jej to, co ona dala mne
<jinx_> ?
<flack> hmm hmm
<jinx_> jako canonicalu ?
<flack> on mysli ako svetu
<flack> spolocnosti...
<klavesa> flack, jj.. poznam raz "zajtra, teraz si skusim tuto hru", potom "pozriem si tento film, takze az zajtra" a napokon "hmm.. stratil som zdroje.. takze az niekedy nabuduce"
<klavesa> jinx_, flack jj
<klavesa> svetu
<klavesa> komunite Linuxu..
<klavesa> co ma trapi canonical..
<flack> to je pekny ideal...vratit nieco spolocnosti/svetu ale za par rokov tu ideu buememe mat vsetci u riti.. aj tak nas zvrchu ojebavaju jak sa len da :D
<klavesa> ale teoreticky tym pomozem aj Can.
<flack> no nic zacina sa to tu zvrhavat
<klavesa> njn
<flack> sa idem na par minut zvalit na postel...  dospavat vcerajsok 
<klavesa> skus hibernaciu :P
<klavesa> nikto tu asi nevie japonsky, co?
<jinx_> lol
<klavesa> jinx_, som sa nejaky cas ucil :P
<klavesa> ja len ci by niekto prelozil ubunchu
<jinx_> google translator :P
<klavesa> jinx_, este stale nevie dost dobre prekladat z japonciny..
<klavesa> vo vacsine pripadov je nepouzitelny
<klavesa> takze nikto nic? :P
<Acer__> Dají se nainstalovat balíčky z CD, když je povolím v repozitářích?
<klavesa> Acer__, balicky mozes nainstalovat z CD
<klavesa> freax, o/
<Acer__> Má tu někdo zkušenosti s instalací UbuDSL
<Acer__> ?
<klavesa> _Brano_, o/
<_Brano_> klavesa: ;-)
<klavesa> este jeden pokus, vie tu niekto japonsky?
<_Brano_> e :D
<klavesa> vystrasil som ho? :(
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: co zkousim ve virtualu u10.10 tak tam to rozdeleni disku neni nijak HC nebo nepochopitelny podle me ani pro 10ti lety dite, tak nevim co tam vcera on resil za pakarnu :(
<FrostyX> netusim
<FrostyX> tak jen instalace grubu je schovana ..
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: uplne krasne i kdyz nedas manual rozdeleni, tak se stejnak zepta jestli pouzit cely disk nebo nej nejakou partition, haluz
<FrostyX> hm
<FrostyX> tak to nevim co resil
<[ZOMB]> njn, nekdo ke kompu proste nepatri :)
<FrostyX> navic jestli cetl wiki jak rikal ... 
<[ZOMB]> oni toho nakecaj
<FrostyX> :-)
<spectrum1> wiki je na megapycu ..
<spectrum1> zdravim .. ;-)
<FrostyX> ahoj
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: proc?
<spectrum1> jsem dneska narazil na openldap a je tam vysla nejaka nova verze, ktera je kompatibilni asi jako jezek s liskou ..
<spectrum1> a jeste k tomu ani neni aktualni howto, resp. v ubuntu to pustili jak to vyvojari udelali a nezepta se to ani na heslo spravce .. 
<[ZOMB]> co to ma spolecnyho s wiki? :)
<spectrum1> to je hackerina jak v gentoo ..
<spectrum1> vsechno, kdyz neni navod ;-)
<spectrum1> to tam nemaji ani cpat, kdyz to je nepouzitelne ..
<[ZOMB]> njn, nekdo z komunity jen tezi ;)
<spectrum1> je sice pravda, ze to tam probublalo z debianu .. ale je to **** ..
<spectrum1> komunita? to jako kazdy s kazdym? ;-)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> nejsem lektor hledani na googlu :P
<spectrum1> fakt na to nic neni .. jsem po tom koukal, si to budu muset udelat sam .. ;-)
<spectrum1> jsem ted aktualizoval par serveru na squeeze, tak proto jsem tak nasrany .. :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-29
<cvachta> hele je normalni ze kdyz sedim v obyvaku a matka zapne mikrovlnku tak mi ubyde 50% singalu wifiny od ktery sedim cca 6metru? :-D
<cvachta> nebo zapne mikrovlnku kdokoliv jinej... :-D
<cvachta> matkou to neni, tu sem vyloučil.. 
<cvachta> nb taky nee
<cvachta> takze za to bud muze mikrovlnka nebo novej router
<cortex|sk> :D
<cortex|sk> cvachta: znizi sa kvalita signalu ked je v blizkosti zapnutej mikrovlnky nejaky rodinny prislusnik?
<cvachta> no zatim sem nemel moznost vyzkouset, protoze tu porad jsou nejaci prislusnici :-D v blizkosti mikrovlnky.. :-D
<cortex|sk> cvachta: a ako daleko je mikrovlnka od routra?
<cvachta> cca 5-6  metru.. je to divny, se starym routerem se to nedelo 
<cortex|sk> :D musim sa podelit co je najvacsia urazka pre klingona?
<cortex|sk> tvoja matka mala hladke celo
<jinx_> cvachta: tobe porad tuhne gnome, vypadavaji pixely v gtk2 aplikacich a klesa signal na routeru
<jinx_> cvachta: asi mas spatnou auru :)))
<cvachta> jo.. asi mám.. hledal sem na netu a mikrovlnka by to dělat něměla.. ale dělat může... má frekvenci skoro jako osmej kanál wifiny, doporučovali tam mikrovlnku reklamovat :-D
<jinx_> a co takhle prepnout kanal na routeru? nebo prejit z 2.4ghz wifi na 5ghz ?:)
<cvachta> prepnout sem zkousel - nepomohlo ;)
<FrostyX> dobre rano lidi
<cvachta> kazdopadne ta mikrovlnka tim padem vyzařuje nějakej výkon a to není dobrý prej.. :-D
<jinx_> cvachta: na to jsou testery
<jinx_> nech si ji zmerit
<jinx_> ja bych nikdy nemel odvahu mikrovlnku rozebirat doma
 * jinx_ se boji ze oslepne :)
<cvachta> nebude lepsi koupit novou rovnou? :-D
 * cvachta ma opravdu den na hlen
<jinx_> cvachta: tak je to spotrebni zbozi ze :)
<jinx_> jakou mas ted ?
<cvachta> fungujici
<jinx_> tak ji rozbij :)
<cvachta> uz sem vam vypravel tu story jak sem sem jako malej na IRC zkoušel chatovat s ChanServ? A strašně sem se divil že mi neodepisuje... srac :-D :-D 
<jinx_> omg
<FrostyX> :-D
<cvachta> jo, to byly casy..  :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-30
<Denco> Caute. Odinstaloval som Xfce pomocu prikazu na tejto stranke http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome no trz nemozem ubuntu spustit vobec ... dostanem iba ciernu obrazku... je mozne nejako obnovit system do momentu pred instalaciou xfce pripadne obnovit ubuntu tak aby som ho spustil? dakujem
<supersasho> no a mal si tam aj iny desktop manager?
<Denco> supersasho: Hej, gnome
<supersasho> tak skus zmenit tty.. alt+ctrl+f1
<supersasho> a tam dat gdm start
<supersasho> alebo teda /etc/init.d/gdm start
<supersasho> a moznoze bude treba aj sudo :)
<Denco> supersasho: Ok dík idem to skúsiè
<yunife> caute kluci :-D
<yunife> supersasho, :-)
<yunife> FrostyX, si tam?
<FrostyX> cau :)
<supersasho> yunife: cau
<yunife> chcete nieco vidiet?
<yunife> moje sialenstvo :-D http://jarko.hopto.org/avr/
<supersasho> yunife: pekne.. a co to ako je? :-D
<yunife> supersasho, kupil som si AVR programator a nejake MCU a prvy pokus o naprogramovanie, klasicky blikajuce ledky :-)
<yunife> supersasho, a tu je ten sialeny zdrojovy kod pre to blikanie :-D http://pastebin.com/g479yT8B
<FrostyX> yunife: wtf obrazek 10 ? :_D
<yunife> FrostyX, bohuzel, vyvojove studio bezi iba pod widlou 
<FrostyX> tak to je pekne neprijemne
<yunife> FrostyX, uz som si zvykol, mam XPcko vo virtualke :-D
<yunife> FrostyX, co je horsie, tak som chcel natocit mobilom video, lenze ked som ho sa pokusal prehrat resp. skonvertovat, tak tam dalo iba prvu snimku z videa na celu dlzku :(
<yunife> FrostyX, mobil to pri tom prehra 
<yunife> FrostyX, chcelo by to novy mobil konecnce uz 
<supersasho> :)
<yunife> taky HTC Desire HD by nebol spatny :(
<yunife> http://www.sk.o2.com/pre-vas/e-shop/vsetky-telefony?pxu=/ludia/eshop/telefony/5135-htc-desire-hd.html
<yunife> pod 500EUR :D
<yunife> najlepsia je hlaska
<yunife> zariadenie je nedostupne
 * FrostyX jde jist
<cortex|sk> yunife: upozornujem ze htc plati microsoftu vypalne za pouzivanie androidu
<yunife> cortex|sk, co to meles?
<cortex|sk> [19:09] <yunife> taky HTC Desire HD by nebol spatny :(
<cortex|sk> necital som to cele :D
#ubuntu-cz 2010-12-31
<klavesa> o/
<FrostyX> tak co lidi, chystate se vecer nekam, nebo zustavate doma u irc ? :)
<klavesa> na co niekam ist?
<klavesa> Silvester pre mna nie je dost velky dovod..
<FrostyX> mno ja to vidim ze asi taky zustanu sedet doma na prdeli
<klavesa> z tvojej otazky to znelo, ze ides sa niekam ozrat s partou priatelou
<klavesa> prvu cas vety som mal formovat inak, ale nevadi
<klavesa> FrostyX, podme hrat hru, budem mysliet na nejaku distribuciu Linuxu a ty na 6 otazok musis uhadnut ktora to je :P
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> ty sis myslel ze jsem si prisel rejpnout do vas jo ? :-D
<klavesa> jj, to vies.. preco nerypat do tych geekov/nerdov, zavretych v temnych izbach..
<klavesa> :P
<klavesa> urcite musia byt asocialny, lebo pouzivaju linux
<FrostyX> :-D
<klavesa> (narazka na jeden clanok co som pred 0.5 hod. cital..)
<FrostyX> hod sem link
<FrostyX> :)
<klavesa> jj, ved ho prave hladam..
<klavesa> bol to clanok typu Hulan.. ale ovela horsie...
<klavesa> ?
<klavesa> nemam otvorenu tabku..
<klavesa> v hustorii nie je..
<FrostyX> ale timhle jsi me rozesmal :-D ...urcite musia byt asocialny, lebo pouzivaju linux
<klavesa> ze by som to otvoril vo Firefoxe?
<klavesa> njn.. :P
<klavesa> priatelky len v gife(alebo dosad format ktory preferujes) :P
<klavesa> fakt, toto bolo v tom clanku som sa narehotal :D
<FrostyX> :-D jj to byva sranda
<klavesa> dozarkona! ja som to asi otvoril v anonymnom okne!
<klavesa> :(
<klavesa> je to beznadejne stratene.. u slepeho Io!
<FrostyX> :'( skoda ... ted ctu hulanuv blog :-D
<klavesa> FrostyX, nejake nove vtipne clanky? (najlepsie su tie o Linuxe.. ale celkovo je strasen vtipny)
<klavesa> mimochodom, videl ho uz niekto nazivo?
<FrostyX> http://myego.cz/item/internet-explorer-8-a-9-jsou-nejbezpecnejsi-firefox-i-google-chrome-propadl
<klavesa> to som necital, iba nadpis..
<klavesa> ma to vobec nejako realne podlozene?
<FrostyX> Dle posledních testů NSS Labs (odkaz vede na PDF) totiž Google Chrome odhalí jen 3% malware, Opera 0%, Firefox 19%, zatímco IE9 plných 99%:
<FrostyX> je tam link na nejaky pdf, ale cist ho urcite nebudu
<klavesa> (osobne som zastana chromu..ale clanky od pana Hulana si k srdcu neberiem, ten by kupil drsny toaletak za 200$ ak by bol od Microsoftu)
<FrostyX> taky pouzivam chromium
<klavesa> a odkedy sa spoliehame na ochranu prehliadacov? na to su firewally/antivirusy, nie? :P
<FrostyX> antivirus, antimalware, antispyware, anitbuhvico ... kdybys mu rekl ze nepouzivas nic tak se na miste posere :-D
<klavesa> pravda.. opravujem sa.. Chrome som nemal na tomto PC... fuha.. rok? pouzivam chromium :) i ked rozdiel tam nie je..
<klavesa> lol :D
<klavesa> njn, ale urcite sa budem viac spoliehat na nieco take (anti*) ako na prehliadac..
<FrostyX> ja spoliham na OS. jestli naivne tak hold smula, ale instalovat do systemu nejakou ochranu nebudu
<FrostyX> mam tu iptables, to je tak jediny
<klavesa> tak ja to myslim pre wokna
<FrostyX> tam taky nic nemam :-D
<klavesa> na Linux je to imho zbytocne..
<klavesa> najvacsia chyba a rana Linuxu je jeho vyhodou
<klavesa> malo uzivatelov - programatorom sa neoplati robit virusy..
<FrostyX> wokna mam jen na jednom starsim notebooku a tam parim jen CoD4. kdyz se s tim systemem neco stane, tak je za hodinu reinstalovanej a nic neresim
<FrostyX> jj :)
<klavesa> tak ja raz za cas idem na windows kvoli nejakej malickosti a potom idem spat k mojmu lubuntu
<klavesa> smola, ze o LXDE sa moc nehovori.. a uz vobec nie o lubuntu..
<FrostyX> a co ze pouzivas zrovna lxde ? ono to bude asi celkem podobne xfce ne ?
<klavesa> jj, je..
<klavesa> mam stary srot.. :P
<klavesa> (hry nemozem hrat, pretoze nemam grafiku.. - pouzivam integrovanu v doske a ta je dost o nicom)
<klavesa> ale grafiku si nekupim, setrim si na ntb.. (som student, co ti poviem :P)
<FrostyX> ja tu mam taky akorat jakousi intelackou a vubec me to netizi 
<FrostyX> co studujes ?
<klavesa> a o Xubuntu som pocul, ze nevyuziva na plno XFCE.. ze je tam mnoho problemov.. pravda, mohol som nainstalovat Ubuntu a hodit tam XFCE (problem je zevraj len v tom derivate).. ale co uz
<klavesa> FrostyX, nie som vysokoskolak :P
<klavesa> ale rad by som informatiku (+ fyziku).. rad by som na matfyz..
<klavesa> a este asi aj procak je na tom zle...celkovo.. mam problem spustit poondiatu hru :P
<FrostyX> a co delas za skolu ted ?
<klavesa> prepac.. som hral SuperTux :P
<klavesa> hra ktora nema vysoke naroky a tak ju mozem hrat :P
<klavesa> uz som s tym minule otravovat: nemate typ na nejaku ucebnicu Javy pre zaciatocnikov? (najlepsie nejaky ebook.. ale ak nebude ina moznost tak aj klasicku [viazanu]knihu)
<klavesa> h4k4cek, o/
<klavesa> novy pokus: vie niekto japonsky a prelozil by siesty diel Ubunchu (mangy o Ubuntu!)?
<h4k4cek> zdar
<h4k4cek> pekny novy rok vsem :)
<h4k4cek> a zas mizim :)
<FrostyX> tobe taky
<klavesa> h4k4cek, poprial by som ti, ale uz si prec :P
<jinx_> klavesa: to zalezi jestli je java tvuj prvni jazyk nebo jestli umis uz treba C
<jinx_> nebo idealne C#
<klavesa> jinx_, prvy jazyk
<klavesa> jinx_, chcem sa ucit C++ (popr. C++ aj C)
<jinx_> http://knihy.cpress.cz/knihy/pocitacova-literatura/programovani/java-6-vyukovy-kurz/
<jinx_> http://knihy.cpress.cz/knihy/pocitacova-literatura/programovani/mistrovstvi-v-c-3-aktualizovane-vydani/
<klavesa> jinx_, dakujem pozriem.. FrostyX uz posielal link na to vydavatelstvo/knihkupectvo..
<jinx_> klavesa: jestli se chces ucit hned tak http://www.natur.cuni.cz/~bayertom/Prog1/java_rukopis.pdf
<klavesa> jinx_, dakujem :)
<jinx_> nebo pokud nechces kupovat ty knihy tak doporucuji poohlednout se po technicke knihovne nebo univerzite ktera ma vlastni knihovnu
<jinx_> klavesa: pokud jsi chudy student tak jako ja tak by ti melo stacit http://www.kopp.cz/www/cz/687-vyrobek-ucebnice-jazyka-java
<klavesa> presne tak, ja som iba student :D
<jinx_> no a co studujes _
<jinx_> ?
<jinx_> IT ?
<klavesa> chcel by som..
<klavesa> nie som vysokoskolak..
<klavesa> no nasa skola je zevraj zamerana na informatiku.. no chcel by som vidiet kde..
<jinx_> aha
<jinx_> takze na stredni :))
<jinx_> na zadne stredni te IT nenauci :)
<jinx_> jedine co tam ma smysl delat je ucit se matiku a fyziku :)
<klavesa> na vyske sa chcem ucit fyziku a IT
<jinx_> dvouoborove studium ?
<klavesa> jj
<jinx_> zrovna tuhle kombinaci jsem si chtel dat taky
<klavesa> ano, viem.. malokto to zvlada.. neutiahnem to.. nebude ma to bavit.. som uz pocul
<jinx_> vzali me ale nemohl jsem z rodinnych duvodu nastoupit :-(((
<klavesa> ale naozaj mam rad obydva obory a neviem si medzi nimi vybrat
<klavesa> :(
<jinx_> jako ono to je zamerene spis pro ucitele
<jinx_> teda alespon tak to bylo na univerzite v olomouci, jestli chces do prahy na mff tak s tim nemam zkusenosti :ú
<klavesa> *obidva.. ups..
<jinx_> :)
<klavesa> tak ja este neviem na aku skolu ist.. teda.. ktoru univerzitu.. nejako sa nebranim ani nasej UK a ich matfyzu.. brat tam studuje a nestazuje si
<jinx_> ale co jsem mel moznost se podivat na studijni materialy tak samotna informatika je na mff brutal :)
<jinx_> aha, tak kdyz mas v rodine vysokoskolaky tak jsi za vodou
<jinx_> ja v rodine nihoho s VS nemam :D
<klavesa> nemyslim si, v com vidis vyhodu?
<jinx_> jestlize treba tvi rodice maji vysku tak mas na to vetsi geneticke predpoklady :)
<klavesa> lol :D
<klavesa> ale nemusel som po nich zdedit prave tieto geny..
<klavesa> mozem mat po ich dedkovcoch geny..
<klavesa> ;)
<jinx_> no ale jista pravdepodobnost tam je :)
<jinx_> u me v rodine nikdo ani poradne neresil maturitu
<klavesa> a predsa si neskoncil bez maturity..
<jinx_> nn, jsem na vysce :)
<klavesa> cize na genetiku sa nesmies spoliehat ;)
<klavesa> paprna, o/
<klavesa> jinx_, a co studujes?
<paprna> yo \o
<jinx_> klavesa: geoinformatiku
<paprna> klavesa:  novy/a?
<klavesa> paprna, novy/a.
<klavesa> jinx_, ?
<klavesa> to by ma zaujimalo v hlbsom zmysle :)
<paprna> ale prd, nejaky rename ankorat ne?
<klavesa> paprna, novy/a.
<klavesa> paprna, mozno som tu niekedy davno bol.. nepamatam..
<klavesa> i ked.. z tohto kanalu asi mam v kontakt liste jednu osobu.. ale to neviem isto
<klavesa> ale asi skor nie..
<paprna> oukej :]
<klavesa> cize zostavame pri novy/a
<jinx_> klavesa: co by te zajimalo ?
<klavesa> jinx_, GEOinformatika.. cim sa zabera?
<klavesa> paprna, a co je nepravdepodobne na tom, ze pride novacik/cka na tento kanal? ;)
<paprna> ne, ja nevim, treba si akorat nekdo zmenil nick, ono klavesa je takovy divny :P
<klavesa> paprna, nic lepsie mi nenapadlo..
<paprna> jasne, to nemela byt urazka ;]
<klavesa> paprna, paprna je tiez dost divne..
<klavesa> paprna, ved ja som sa neurazil ;)
<klavesa> nemam na to dovod
<FrostyX> a je to tady. ted si zacnem urazet nicky :-D
<klavesa> FrostyX, :D to uz si sa najedol?
<klavesa> :P
<FrostyX> stale jim
<jinx_> klavesa: geografii a geoinformatikou
<jinx_> presna definice je: Geoinformatika (angl. geoinformatics) je
<jinx_> věda, zabývající se studiem vlastností,
<jinx_> chování a vzájemných interakcí
<jinx_> prostorových objektů, jevů a procesů
<jinx_> prostřednictvím jejich digitálních modelů a
<jinx_> s využitím informačních a geoinformačních
<klavesa> jinx_, fakt? dakujem :D
<jinx_> technologií.
<jinx_> klavesa: takze treba modelovani zaplav
<klavesa> jinx_, to uz je lepsie, dakujem :)
<jinx_> nebo navigacni a polohove systemy
<klavesa> (ten dlhsi popis)
<jinx_> klavesa: google earth jsi uz urcite videl :)
<klavesa> jinx_, to si navrhoval? O.o
<klavesa> :D
<klavesa> nemohol som si odpustit :D
<klavesa> jinx_, to by ma aj bavilo :D
<jinx_> navrhoval co ?
<klavesa> jinx_, *ty si to (G. Earth) navrhoval
<jinx_> ne
<jinx_> to je z google
<jinx_> ja jsem to nevymyslel
<jinx_> ale pouziva se to dost casto
<klavesa> to mal byt pokus o vtip.. to je moj humor
<jinx_> omg
<klavesa> zvyknete si..
<jinx_> klavesa: jestli si to chces zkusit tak si stahni treba Grass
<jinx_> nebo qgis
<jinx_> je to v repozitarich
<klavesa> jinx_, earth som pouzival :P
<klavesa> jinx_, kvoli vykonu pc nebudem riskovat.. ale dakujem
<jinx_> :D
<jinx_> no ni
<jinx_> c
<jinx_> musim se jit ucit
<jinx_> mame tu brutalni fyziku :)))
<klavesa> Ubuntu malo v aprili 12milionov UIP
<paprna> pekne
<paprna> take podporuju ;]
<klavesa> to si predstavte kolko teda asi je uzivatelov ubuntu :P
<paprna> haha!
<paprna> :]]]]
<klavesa> ale tych musi byt hodne vela..
<klavesa> lol, par ludi fakt preslo na ten BolgenOS :D
<jinx_> hmm
<jinx_> tam bude backdoru ...
<klavesa> ved to je ubuntu ;)
<jinx_> tak pokud nekdo zmeni wallpaper a themes aniz by tam cokoliv dodelal tak je to magor
<jinx_> ty backdoory jsou docela rozumne.
<klavesa> njn..
<klavesa> robil to na nejaku sutaz..
<brouk> drsny punker
<klavesa> hm...
<klavesa> s tou zelenou som to asi prehnal..
<paprna> co slavis?
<klavesa> ach, ano.. ten mnohozmysel..
<klavesa> myslel som farba vzhladu mojho lubuntu
<paprna> hah :]
<klavesa> tak, uz hukal alarm nejakeho auta..
<paprna> mas aspon tam veselo :]]]
<klavesa> njn.. ja akurat zapalim prskavky.. nie som nejaky fanusik Silvestra..
<brouk> nic, jdu chrapat
<brouk> dobrou :o)
<paprna> klavesa: co mas z toho, ja take ne
<klavesa> paprna, nic.. ved to.. :P
<klavesa> paprna, symbolika
<paprna> jako ono to stejne postrada uplne smysl buchat nejake petardy, jak rikas, staci uplne symbolicky :]
<klavesa> paprna, ale jasom divny.. :P
<klavesa> *ja som
<paprna> tak kazdy je nejaky ja rikam :]
<FrostyX> taky vam to za oknem blika uz 3 hodiny jak me ?
<paprna> FrostyX: sem tam jo ^^
<paprna> jelikoz mame psa a jine zvirectvo tak pyrotechniku nemam rad
<FrostyX> nechapu ten duvod ... maximalne tak rodice s malima deckama, ale neverim tomu, ze porad uz 3 hodiny v kuse
<FrostyX> ja to taky nemam rad, pes se mi tu stoci pod stul a trepe se strachy
<klavesa> FrostyX, jj.. blika.. zalovat ich.. to je horsie ako blogy 17 rocnych diliniek!
<FrostyX> :-D
<paprna> heh
<FrostyX> na facebooku 4 lidi a vsichni afk - to je horsi jak v 5 rano :-D
<klavesa> FrostyX, facebook je hnus!
<klavesa> -1
<klavesa> fuha.. tu sa toho moc neudialo.. :D
<klavesa> ale aspon mi moc nespamuje XChat.. :P
<klavesa> na chvilu oddidem
<klavesa> pokus..
<klavesa> dostali ste spravu?
<klavesa> FrostyX: prepac, ze si pokusny kralik, ale.. dostal si spravu?
<klavesnica> .
<klavesa> klavesnica: pokus
<klavesnica> ok, funguje to.. tak ja uz prestanem spamovat..
<klavesa> mimochodom, stastny novy rok prajem..
<klavesa> no stale nemam rad silvester
<klavesa> Equal: ahoj o/
<klavesa> ako riesite to-do list?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-01
<FrostyX> chvili jsem si to psal, ale uz si to radsi pamatuju :-D
<klavesa> som videl na screene.. v komentaroch si pisal, ze si pouzival conky.. to mi ale nejako blbne :(
<klavesa> ale aspon som sa dozvedel o irssi :)
<klavesa> ty si si ju nejako upravil?
<klavesa> FrostyX: teda, myslim ci si si tu irssi nejako upravil
<FrostyX> jo sry, jsem byl na netu. mno dal jsem tam nejakej script kterej zobrazuje ten seznam kanalu a dalsi, kterej zobrazuje lidi
<FrostyX> ale vykaslal jsem se na to, ted pouzivam xchat - je to pohodlnejsi
<FrostyX> a jeste jakejsi scriptik, kterej obarvuje jmena
<klavesa> xchat som pouzival doteraz..
<klavesa> no toto sa mi krasne hodi k mojej zbierke, mpg321 a centerim..
<klavesa> este by som niekde mal mat twitter klienta.. :D
<klavesa> nemas este niekde tie scripty?
<FrostyX> jj, muzu ti poslat celou slozku od irssi
<klavesa> fajn, ale racdsej klavesnici (alias).. pretoze neviem na kolko to podporuej tato irssi..
<klavesnica> :P
<klavesa> *radsej
<klavesnica> Equal je papa!
<FrostyX> posila ti to nejak ?
<klavesa> uz ano
<klavesa> ale to conky je nejake divne.. nainstalujem a ziadny zo suborov ktory by mal existovat nebol!
<klavesa> pche.. nejaka hlupost
<FrostyX> mam ti to irssi poslat na mail nebo tak ? nevypada to, ze by se tomu chcelo posilat
<klavesa> njn.. fajn
<FrostyX> a koukal jsi na toto ? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Conky
<klavesa> praveze pozeral
<klavesa> /etc/X11/xorg.conf - bujde buc
<klavesa> *nikde nic
<klavesa> to bol strasny preklep
<FrostyX> mas to tam
<klavesa> dakujem
<FrostyX> v xorgu nepotrebujes nic delat ... staci ti ten .conkyrc
<klavesa> lenze ten xorg neexistuje
<klavesa> ale ja ze fajn..
<klavesa> ale mne ani len zobrazit sa nechcel.. len mi vysel proces.. hnusak jeden
<FrostyX> jen nainstalujes conky, spustis prikaz "conky" a melo by to normalne bezet
<klavesa> ale nebezi..
<klavesa> potom som si spomenul na .conkyrc.. tak som tam nieco dal a nic..
<klavesa> ale skusim to este raz..
<klavesa> zabijem to posielanie.. je to mrtve..
<FrostyX> a nepoustis to treba nahodou za roota, nebo tak ?
<klavesa> praveze nie..
<klavesa> a v com by mu to mohlo vadit?
<FrostyX> nvm, poustis to normalne z terminalu ?
<klavesa> jj
<FrostyX> a vypise to neco ?
<klavesa> pockaj, hned som spat.. relog
<klavesa> iba ako buffuje a potom uz nic
<FrostyX> to nevim proc ti to nejde ... mozna jestli neni spatne nastavene umisteni kde se ti to ma zobrazit., ze se to treba vykresli mimo obrazovku
<FrostyX> klavesa: to nevim proc ti to nejde ... mozna jestli neni spatne nastavene umisteni kde se ti to ma zobrazit., ze se to treba vykresli mimo obrazovku
<klavesa> FrostyX: cital som tamto, neboj.. mam stale online klavesnicu ;)
<klavesa> njn, neviem co stym..
<klavesa> 
<FrostyX> v .conkyrc jsou parametry gap_x a gap_y. zkus je nejak pozmenit
<klavesa> momentalne na to kaslem.. pozriem sa na to neskor.. ale dakujem
<FrostyX> jj
<klavesa> jo! podarilo sa to (nedalo mi to a skusal som dalej)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> co bylo spatne ?
<klavesa> len som musel kaslat na uz hotove conkyrc a urobit si vlastny..
<klavesa> tie vo fore na ubuntu.cz si pytali nieco co som nemal.. :P
<FrostyX> :)
<klavesa> smola, ze mu nemozem povedat aby bol nad ostatnymi oknami..
<FrostyX> mozna muzes
<klavesa> ale som stastny, primitivne ale funguje to.. a na TO-DO list postacujuce.. :P
<FrostyX> nevim jestli to umoznuje konfigurace v .conkyrc, ale openboxem to urcite pujde strcit nahoru nad ostatni aplikace
 * klavesnica odchadza, klavesa ho nahradi
<klavesa> by ma zaujimalo na kolko je nejaky realny rozdiel pouzivat konzolovu aplikaciu a nejaku s poradnym GUI.. :P
<klavesa> pr0b12: ahoj o/
<klavesa> tak ja uz padam
<yunife> HAPPY NEW YEAR FOR ALL :-)
<klavesa> dobry den o/
<klavesa> cvachta: o/
<klavesa> FrostyX: o/
<klavesa> _Brano_: o/
<cvachta> vo co de?
<_Brano_> ?
<klavesa> http://digiweb.ihned.cz/c1-49065440-konec-mayskeho-kalendare-v-roce-2012-omyl-tvrdi-cesti-badatele
<klavesa> cvachta, _Brano_: len zdravim..
<_Brano_> klavesa: čau čau :D
<FrostyX> jo jo, dobry rano
<klavesa> prave si citam o BeOS na root.cz a pisu tam, ze kadza aplikacia ma vlastny pamatovy priestor a tym padom, ked pride k "zruteniu", tak to neovplyvni ostatne aplikacie.. ale to musi zaberat dost miesta, nie?
<klavesa> (prepacte, ze sa tak hlupo pytam.. som lama..)
<[ZOMB]> ... dneska podpora neni, dnes je nam blbe :P
<cvachta> ahoj, prosim zkusite mi nekdo poradit? http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1413.msg9590;topicseen#msg9590 jde o to ze kdyz se prihlasuju tak problikne cerna obrazovka a vrati me to zase znova zpet na prihlaseni.. zkusil sem spustit v nouzovem rezimu (nejaka omezena grafika) a tam se lze prihlasit..  
<brouk> cvachta, nemas plny disk? to mne jen tak namatkou napada, protoze presne takhle se to typicky chova
<cvachta> jj to sem hledal.. prave ze to by se melo dit nad 90% ale já mám obsazenejch jen /dev/sda2              19G   11G  6,5G  63% /
<ZeXx86> Ahoj, nevi nekdo zda je mozny vytvorit deb balik, ktery se bude pri instalaci kompilovat ?
<ZeXx86> tj. potrebuju zabalit svuj modul pro linux
<ZeXx86> a chci aby to jelo na vsech jadrech debianu/ubuntu takze to nemuze byt predkompilovany
<klavesa> ZeXx86: tak zverejni subory a kazdy si to zkompiluje tam, nie?
<ZeXx86> ty jsou zverejnene, ale je problem v tom, ze kazdy si kompilovat moduly neumi/nechce :)
<klavesa> ZeXx86: prepac, nepomozem.. ale IMHO sa neda urobit deb balicek, ktory by sa pri instalacii kompiloval..
<klavesa> ZeXx86: ti co nevedia sa aspon naucia a ti, co nechcu budu musiet ;)
<ZeXx86> problem je v tom, ze je jim pak musim delat denne podporu a radit jak to instalovat a konfigurovat
<ZeXx86> a protoze chci aby muj sw byl na urovni, tak poskytnu baliky aspon pro ubuntu
<klavesa> jj, tak to bude dobre ;)
<ZeXx86> je to urceno pro bezne uzivatele, takze to nejak musim udelat :)
<klavesa> a o co presne vlastne ide>
<klavesa> *?
<ZeXx86> modul ktery vytvori virtualni joystick v systemu, na ktery se pripoji sw ktery dekodujici PPM signal z vysilace prez zvukovou kartu 
<ZeXx86> takze to budou 2 baliky
<ZeXx86> tak nevim jak to vyresit
<ZeXx86> prece deb balik musi umet spustit par prikazu
<ZeXx86> klavesa: prej to jde, virtualbox to tak dela
<klavesa> ZeXx86: zaujimave, o tom si precitam viac
<[ZOMB]> ZeXx86: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&highlight=checkinstall myslis tohle?
<cvachta> vim ze se uz opakuji.. ale  ahoj, prosim zkusite mi nekdo poradit? http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1413.msg9590;topicseen#msg9590 jde o to ze kdyz se prihlasuju tak problikne cerna obrazovka a vrati me to zase znova zpet na prihlaseni.. zkusil sem spustit v nouzovem rezimu (nejaka omezena grafika) a tam se lze prihlasit..  mista na disku mám dost.. obsazených cca 60%
<klavesa> cvachta: s ci chces poradit?
<klavesa> *s cim
<cvachta> tady je topic kde to uz docela dlouho resim bezuspesne
<cvachta>  http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1413.msg9590;topicseen#msg9590
<cvachta> jsou tam i logy 
<klavesa> cvachta: a nevies co za aktualizacie to urobilo?
<klavesa> v zmysle, ake aktualizacie si stiahol (coho, aka verzia atd)?
<FrostyX> omlouvam se za ty reconnecty, trosku se hrabu v networkmanagerovi
<cvachta> to kdybych věděl.. jako naposled sem vypnul ubuntu one, aktualizoval sem xserver, nahral ovladace od intelu na grafiku.. 
<cvachta> klavesa: da se to nekde najit? co sem kdy aktualizoval? nejaky log ci tak
<klavesa> myslim, ze ano.. ale neviem kde.. :(
<klavesa> ja som dost velka lama..
<klavesa> cvachta: osobne si robim dennik co kedy urobim ;)
<klavesa> lahsie sa riesia problemy :D
<klavesa> dvx: o/
<klavesa> dvx mozno bude vediet poradit
<dvx> o co jde?
<cvachta> jako ze si dycky otevres textak a tam si poznacis ze si z 3.2.0 zmenil 24.12 v osum hodin aktualizoval na 3.2.1? :) Já sem zvyklej z widli, ze to bud slo, nebo nasledoval reinstall :-D
<cvachta> dvx: o tohle http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1413.msg9590;topicseen#msg9590
<klavesa> cvachta: presne tak.. ale skor pouzivam tomboy.. je to pekna aplikacia
<klavesa> a nemoze to byt tymi ovladacmi? ved ak som dobre pochopil, tak problem mas s rozhranim, nie?
<cvachta> jj to vim co je... docela sikovna
<cvachta> no spis s prihlasenim do rozhrani
<dvx> cvachta: statrx
<dvx> *startx
<klavesa> ti ho nevie zobrazit, nie? tak to nemoze byt tym? ved ked sa prihrasis mozes ist do terminalu.. alebo nie?
<cvachta> strartx mi napise ze xka bezi
<cvachta> startx
<dvx> alt+f7
<cvachta> tam je problem ze kdyz zadam jmeno a heslo tak i kdyz je to spravne tak me to zase vrati na tu uvodni prihlasovaci obrazovku
<cvachta> a jediny co jde je dostat se do recovery konzole
<klavesa> cvachta: hovoril som, ze on pomoze :) niekde som cital historiu nejakeho chatu..on sa v linuxe vyzna :)
<klavesa> cvachta: aha, tak nic..
<cvachta> ted sem nabootoval do nouzovyho rezimu, bezi mi tu normalne okna ale bez  efektu 
<cvachta> a podle tech logu na forum.root.cz xka bezi v pohode, zadnej error
<cvachta> ze by byl problem v driveru od intelu?
<klavesa> aka je verzia distra?
<cvachta> ubuntu nebo driveru?
<klavesa> hlupa myslienka, ale nemoze to byt nejakou aktualizaciou systemu? tak mi napadlo, ci nejaka akt. systemu nemoze sposobovat chybu..
<cvachta> mam ubuntu 10.10
<klavesa> ubuntu
<klavesa> ale to je asi blbost..
<dvx> aktualizace muze zpusobit chybu
<dvx> aktulizace dela clovek
<dvx> a clovek je tvor chybujici
<[ZOMB]> klavesa: to bych teda radsi resil nejakym lame scriptikem nez to cele opisovat do denicku :) neco jako: aptitude search '~U' >> ~/MujDenikAktualizaci.txt
<klavesa> dvx: tak to by nemalo byt tym.. to by sa prejavilo aj u nas.. teda pokial to nie je nieco co sa prejavi len za danych podmienok, ktore splna tvoje pc
<dvx> ano
<dvx> kombinace kernel+driver grafiky
<klavesa> [ZOMB]: njn.. rad si pisem poznamky sam ;) pripisujem si tam casto aj pripomienky atd..
<dvx> muzete mit kazdy jinej
<cvachta> to muzes jednou knižně vydat vid :-)
<cvachta> jeste na tom vydelas :-)
<klavesa> takze predsa len to moze (je) driv(e)rom!
<dvx> a pokud si dobre pamatuji
<dvx> bubu nejak prusvih
<cvachta> no vypada to tak, ptz do xka se prihlasit jde kdyz pustim nouzovej rezim (kdy by se mel zavest jinej ovladac nez ten muj od intelu ne?)
<cvachta> hele este vimze sem delal jednu vec
<klavesa> cvachta: jj :P bude to bestseller! to sa este bude ucit na skolach!
<dvx> s intel driverem uz melo :)
<[ZOMB]> klavesa: nj, i to se ale da resit jinak nez datlovanim ;)
<klavesa> [ZOMB]: ?
<klavesa> cvachta: co este?
<cvachta> mmnt hledam
<cvachta> podle tohohle sem instalovat driver intelu 
<cvachta> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html
<[ZOMB]> klavesa: co ti neni jasny? :)
<klavesa> inak, si mi pripomenul, ze chcem odinstalovat supertux2!
<cvachta> a pak sem v ubuntu tweak přidal ppa xupdates
<klavesa> [ZOMB]: no, som myslel ze mi chces vysvetlit ako by sa to este inak dalo :P chcel by som vediet ako inak by si to chcel napisat aby to vyzero aspon trochu ako by som to pisal ja
<[ZOMB]> klavesa: :)) tak ja neco lehkyho sesmolim mmnt 
<cvachta> jo a pak sem nainstalil Intel Driver 2.13git
<cvachta> nemuzou se tam mlatit dva ovladace?
<klavesa> nainstalil xD
<klavesa> prepac.. ja len.. nainstalil.. :D
<klavesa> cvachta: imho mozno aj hej.. ale ja som lama, pytaj sa tych dvoch :)
<cvachta> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html - není tohle picovina? To enable the Intel driver you need to create a file called /var/log/xorg.conf containing the following: ...
<cvachta> fakt je to spravny umisteni? /var/log/xorg.conf
<[ZOMB]> to neni no :)
<klavesa> http://forum.root.cz/index.php?topic=1417.0 - na zasmiatie; chalan (bud uplny idiot alebo provokater) chce nieco co bude vediet: "musí tam být funkční okna"
<klavesa> příkazový řádek mě nezajímá, všechny příkazové věci se můžou klidně odinstalovat
<klavesa> musí být funkční MS OFFICE, directx 11, fotošop, corel, 3D max, MS explorer
<klavesa> a nějaké hry jako třeba
<klavesa> Mafia 2, Grand theft auto 4, crysis, quake, COD všechny verze, half-life taky všechny, hitman 5, postal 3, need for speed, metro 2033, diablo 3, batman, assasin creed I,II
<klavesa> a podobně..
<klavesa> No zkrátka musí na tom fungovat všechny windowsové hry bez výjimky. Snad nechcete, abych tady opisoval celý bonusweb.
<klavesa> Všechny věci musí fungovat po prvním spuštění zcela automaticky bez nutnosti konfigurace. Dál to musí být systém bez chyb, aby to nechtělo furt nějaký updaty a patche. No a samozřejmě DC++, torrenty a podobné klasické věci.
<klavesa> Celý operační systém musí být alespoň freeware, zdrojáky mě nezajímají.
<klavesa> jups, som nechcel..
<klavesa> neuvedomil som si ake je to velke..
<klavesa> som tam len chcel dat par textu..
<klavesa> cvachta: prosim co si pisal naposledy, pouzivam klienta ktory ma obmedzene zobrazovanie textu takze som si to premazal svojim SPROSTYM textom.. sa fakt ospravedlnujem
<cvachta> na netu sou logy.. ale psal sem že jsem podle tohohle článku http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html nainstalov intel driver - a asi špatně jelikož /var/log/xorg.conf je píčovina.. kde by měl bejt správně umístěnej? Pak sem v ubuntu tweak přidal ppa xupdates, pak nainstaloval Intel Driver 2.13git... napada mě že bude asi chyba v ovladači té grafické karty.. nemůžou se tam 
<cvachta> dvx: blik
<cvachta> [ZOMB]: blik
<cvachta> zkusil sem vyse popsat v jednom odstavci co sem delal nez to prestalo jit ;)
<klavesa> cvachta: /etc/dev/xorg.conf alebo nejako tak myslim
<cvachta> no ale ubuntu 10.10 ho defaultne nema.. 
<dvx> nema
<cvachta> se musi vytvaret jenom kdyz se instali jinej driver ne,
<dvx> to zadna novejsi xka
<cvachta> nebo se nemusi vytvaret?
<dvx> nemusi
<dvx> melo by vse rozpoznat sam
<klavesa> uz koncim, majte sa
<dvx> muzes ho samo i vytvorit
<cvachta> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/how-to-enable-intel-graphics-driver-for-ubuntu-10-10.html takze tady je druhy krok hovadina?
<dvx> pak je /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dvx> ta cesta je blbe
<dvx> moje by mela byt dobre
<cvachta> no ale je potřeba teda ten soubor vytvořit? (na spavne ceste samo)
<cvachta> je neco cim zjistim jestli mam aktualne zavedenej ovladac kterej sem instaloval? nebo jestli mam ten co si vybralo ubuntu?
<dvx> vytvoreni je jistota
<dvx> ale muzes v souboru udelat chybu
<dvx> lsmod
<dvx> lsmod | grep intel
<cvachta> tohle mi vyhodilo vypis kteremu pramalo rozumim ;)
<[ZOMB]> .. pastebin
<cvachta> http://pastebin.com/MBDv1hQU
<cvachta> a to sou ovladace ktere sou k dispozici, nebo aktualne zavedene nebo co presne?
<cvachta> jedu tedka v nouzovym rezimu nebo jak se tomu u linuxu rika
<dvx> intel_agp je grafika
<dvx> zavedene
 * [ZOMB] load average: 19.85, 9.99, 4.43 :o)
<FrostyX> ti to pripravuje veceri nebo co ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> nechal jsem tam jen 256RAM :)P
<[ZOMB]> takze swapuje apache :P
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> ja myslel ze ti to dela gulas a kafe
<[ZOMB]> to ne, ale caj zvlada ;)
 * ZeXx86 udelal balik ktery chtel :)
<ZeXx86> pri instalaci to zkompiluje modul a nainstaluje
<cvachta> je tu nekdo live?
<cvachta> potrebuju poradit, nejde mi odinstalova inteldriver libdrm-intel1
<cvachta> zevislosti baliku nemohly byt vyreseny
#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-02
<Rattenak> cus,muzu si nak reinstalovat kernet na starsi verzy ?
<cortex|sk> Rattenak: pozri si ktore balicky linux-images mas v repozitari a tie mozes jednoducho nainstalovat
<cortex|sk> repozitaroch* no
<cvachta> hele.. pouzivaji ubuntu vubec nejake zeny? 
<cvachta> :D
<ZeXx86> cvachta: urcite jo :)
<cvachta> dokaž to :-D
<ZeXx86> na to nemam cas, ale ubuntu je distro pro bfu, takze neni duvod proc by nemohly
<ZeXx86> gentoo taky pouzivaji zeny a je to trochu jine kafe :)
<FrostyX> dobre reno vsem :)
<FrostyX> *rano
<brk> ZeXx86: tak proc k nam chodi jen tilynka? :o(
<ZeXx86> brk: podivej se na #ubuntu tam urcite nejakou najdes :)
<ZeXx86> ne #gentoo :)
<brk> ZeXx86: no, nevidim zadnou, ale mozna nepoznavam nick
<zeminem> zdary, můžu se ptát, nebo se mnou po první otázce netýkající se chlastu taky vyběhnete jako na Linuxu?
<rixx> Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho)
<klavesa> zeminem, "Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi"
<klavesa> rixx, si rychlejsi :P
<rixx> :) crtl+c ctrl+v 
<brk> a na to se napijem!
<zeminem> no to jsem taky udělal a dostal jsem ban :-/
<rixx> tak skús ešte raz
<brk> ale az po kalisku :o)
<rixx> .D
<zeminem> včera jsem se rozhodla naučit se v pythonu a dočetl jsem se, že je multiplatform, ale když napíšu script tak má příponu *.PY a to windowsák jen tak nerozběhá.. asi k tomu bude potřebovat taky nějaký ten program python a to už trošku ztrácí smysl ne?
<zeminem> je to tak, že to nerozjede jen tak?
<zeminem> nebo je nějaký program, který to překope do *exe?
<brk> a tak to zacinalo hezky v zenskem rode ;o)
<rixx> brk, LOL
<brk> no, co vim, tak musis mit ve windows nainstalovany python
<rixx> zeminem, aj v linuxe musíš mať Python nainštalovaný
<zeminem> to vím, ten tu je default
<brk> stejne jako kdyz musi mit .NET, kdyz hodla provozovat .NET "binarku"
<klavesa> rixx, nejako mi to v mIRC blbne... (kvoli virtualboxu som na windows)
<rixx> klavesa, pohodka :) 
<zeminem> a jak by to mělo fungovat mezi mnou a win?
<zeminem> normálně ten script nechat v *.PY ??
<rixx> však skús
<brk> http://hrubasy.cz/
<rixx> :D
<zeminem> však jsem skusil, ale to je težký když windowsák nerozjede nic
<rixx> alebo niečo tu http://www.py2exe.org/
<rixx> alebo si ten python pre WIN stiahnuť a nainštalovať http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.1.3/
<zeminem> pro WIN?? ne to snad nemusím :-D
<klavesa> zeminem sa nastval :(
<rixx> chudáčik
<klavesa> flack-Z, o/
 * [ZOMB] fun day :D
<Nethe> Zdar jak svina!
<Nethe> Zase idlite? :-)
<Dastynable> ahoj dostal jsem se konečně na českej kanál?
<Dastynable> ????
<cvachta> neumíš česky, vole?
<Dastynable> umím ale ono když 10x po sobě píšeš /join #ubuntu.cz atd. a ne nikoho sehnat..tak se uklidni
<cvachta> tak je tady topic česky vypsanej ne? :)
<Dastynable> ok ok dál to řešit nemusíme ne ;-)
<cvachta> a název ubuntu-cz hovoří jasně... popřípadě google
<cvachta> tady se dlouho čeká na odpovědi :-D
<Dastynable> no všiml jsem si :-D
<Dastynable> jsem na IRC nový moc to neznám
<cvachta> dyk v pohodě...
<Dastynable> co že to tak trvá?
<cvachta> každej nemá na práci jenom žvanit ;)
<Dastynable> ach táák..já jen že bych potřeboval trochu pomoc s ubuntem
<klavesa> a co potrebujes?
<klavesa> (isiel som na ine pc.. takze ak si uz napisal tak sa ospravedlnujem.. nezastihol som tvoju otazku)
<cvachta> To je to fakt tak malym pismem? "Neptejte se, jestli se můžete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popište problém a vyčkejte odpovědi (může to trvat i poměrně dlouho). Delší texty vkládejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/"
<Dastynable> no hele tak nějak obecně dneska jsem přešel z W7 na ubuntu 10.10..chci na něm programovat atd. tak bych potřeboval doporučit všechyn UŽITEČNÝ pogramy
<[ZOMB]> njn mas psat /join #ubuntu-cz ;)
<[ZOMB]> vim,emacs,geany :)
<[ZOMB]> editory
<klavesa> Dastynable: a to si presiel na ubuntu len kvoli programovaniu, lebo tak to vyznelo
<klavesa> cvachta: no boze, tak sa opytal..
<cvachta> si delam srandu, ale zapomel sem smajlika.. :-D
<klavesa> ale hned si sa do neho pustil ;P
<cvachta> miluju rozhovory ala lamer.cz
<cvachta> :D
<klavesa> ..
<klavesa> cvachta: a na to se napijem!
<spectrum1> jj, napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> ;-)
<klavesa> spectrum1: +1
 * [ZOMB] tak kouka, ze je asi lepsi nekoho nechat hodinu vycukat, nezli se clovek zacne snazit a pak vidi jen quitmsg :(
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-26
<yunife> caute chlapi, jeste to tu zije?
<Chinese_soup> nn
<yunife> Chinese_soup: jak to?
<h00ked> tady nikdo neni
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> yunife: protože to umřelo :-)
 * yunife asi sa mi sniva
<yunife> co umrelo?
<yunife> linux hadam ne
<yunife> o tom by som neco vedel 
<Chinese_soup> no, ptal ses jak to :)
<Chinese_soup> život na tomto kanále
<Chinese_soup> už ani ban jsem dlouho nedostal tady :(
<yunife> nj je to bida
<yunife> Chinese_soup: naposledy ked si mi radil napisat prikaz rm? :-D:-D
<Chinese_soup> jop :D
<Chinese_soup> tos byl ty? :D
<Chinese_soup> tak to me tesi :D
<yunife> Chinese_soup: jj to sem bol ja komu si to psal a pak te nekto vyhodil, ale uz nepametam kto :-D
<yunife> h00ked: :-)
<Chinese_soup> Vojtěch Trefný, myslím :-)
<yunife> h00ked: teba som nevidel neslysel uz nejakej ten patek 
<Chinese_soup> no, ja tedy leavnul a pak se zas vratil a pak jsem az dostal ban :D pry ze mam vydrz
<yunife> Chinese_soup: ja po mene nikoho nepoznam, maximalne nicky 
<Chinese_soup> vojtechtrefny
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> no, vim, ze mel nick podle jmena myslim
<Chinese_soup> vojta_trefny?
<yunife> Chinese_soup: kaslat na to :-D
<yunife> Chinese_soup: nic mi ten nick nehovori, nespominam si
<h00ked> pac mam ted nervy :D
<yunife> h00ked: sem se ti chcel jenum pochlubit, ze budem mat novej smartfon od HTC s androidem, ze konecne som si ho objednal 
<h00ked> ja mam galaxy nexus :D
<Chinese_soup> <yunife> caute chlapci, mam tu problem ako ma byt, zabudol som svoje heslo do pc :D:D
<Chinese_soup> <Chinese_soup> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<Chinese_soup> <vojtech_t> Chinese_soup: debile
<Chinese_soup> mam to :) vojtech_t, sorry za spam
<yunife> Chinese_soup: nj, vtedy som zistil, ze do ubunty zmenim heslo bez toho aby som poznal to povodne, nieco uzastne :-D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> hmm, v /BANS stale jsem :D
<Chinese_soup> zajimave, ze jsem se sem pak dostal z te same IP, s tim samym ircname i nickem
<yunife> h00ked: jojo ja jsem chcel kupit HTC Desire, ale pak mala vyjst verze HD, tak sem cekal a nakonec to zakapalo a tetkom sem konecne objednal :-)
<h00ked> HD? to uz je asi dva roky stary model :D
<yunife> h00ked: jojo :-)
<yunife> h00ked: to uz aj tomu su dva roky dozadu mozna ja nevim, ten cas tak leti :D
<yunife> h00ked: hmm to nema GPS ci co :D
<h00ked> jaky?
<yunife> h00ked: ten tvoj fon, citam recenziu a vobec tam o GPS neni slovo :D
<yunife> h00ked: to je haluz ale digitalny kompas tam je :D
<h00ked> myslis tohle? http://smartmania.mobilmania.cz/bleskovky/samsung-galaxy-nexus-unboxing-video-1656 :D
<h00ked> nebo cumis zase na neco jinyho :D
<yunife> h00ked: jo cital som na mobilmanni ale ne na video :D
<h00ked> tady to mas popsany :D http://smartmania.mobilmania.cz/bleskovky/videopohled-na-samsung-galaxy-nexus-1564
<yunife> h00ked: jo tam uz je spomenuty :-P
<h00ked> necti slovenske weby :D
<h00ked> ale prakticky gps stejne neni potreba... :D
<yunife> h00ked: to jsem pouzil google prvu blbost co naslo 
<yunife> h00ked: vsetky tie weby stoja za velke houby
<yunife> h00ked: jak se ti dari v praci?
<h00ked> ale jo jde to
<h00ked> ted vymyslim jmeno pro novy pracovni server :D
<yunife> h00ked: anglicky nebo cesky?
<h00ked> to je sumak
<h00ked> akorat ja uz ani nevim jak se jmenujou servery co tam jsou
<yunife> h00ked: ho nazvy ze "kovozrut" :-D
<yunife> nj ta pamet ... mne to tez vsetko fuci z hlavy 
<h00ked> ne, to bude tim, ze je mi to putna, a mam to v zalozkach jako "ssh tt1" apod
<h00ked> chm... samba mi nechce sambovat...
<yunife> h00ked: to je blby
<h00ked> domaci server, to je v poho
<h00ked> mam tu jen jednu masinu s widlema
<yunife> h00ked:  je doma nemam tolko vypocetny techniky, tak nemam zadny problem, resim to spolocnym miestom na disku :D:D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<h00ked> ha, uz to jede :D
<h00ked> a ted jeste nastavit, aby to smerovalo do diskoveho pole... :D:D
<h00ked> a vyresit prehrivani... :D:D
<h00ked> mno... pristup tam je, z widli jenom pro cteni, ale to stejne staci, vic to lamat pres koleno nema smysl stejne :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-27
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: pokud bych chtel porad s bugem u fluxboxu a xfce-terminalu, na ktere forum se obratit?
<SquirrelCZE> popripade IRC kanal?
 * SquirrelCZE tak premysli kde je nejvetsi sance
<Chinese_soup> řešíš kraviny
<Chinese_soup> prostě vlez na fluxbox irc a vyřešeno
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: neasi
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: btw to uz se muzes zeptat rovnou me ... :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> ok
<SquirrelCZE> proc nemam u xfce terminalu window border
<ZOMBitch> to porad resis tohle jo? :D
<SquirrelCZE> JJ
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: btw bych to nesral do bugu, kdyz s tim mas prob jen ty ;)
<SquirrelCZE> ale i tak
<SquirrelCZE> co s tim? :D
<ZOMBitch> jak co s tim, ti flaknu at se z tech windows proberes cece :D
<ZOMBitch> kdyz vim uplnou picu, tak zacnu vyrazovaci metodu ;)
<ZOMBitch> kdyz to neni v nastaveni terminalu ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc jdu do ~/.fluxbox/apps pak popr ~/.xinitrc .... /etc/X11/fluxbox/apps ... atd :)
<ZOMBitch> proste mas nekde botu :P
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<ZOMBitch> btw a kouka, ze na chanu s fluxem si moc nepochodil :P
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<ZOMBitch> *koukam
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-28
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: tak jsem ten xfce terminal vyresil
<SquirrelCZE> poradili mi at zkusim jiny terminal ze to bude jednodusi
<SquirrelCZE> a uprimne "Terminator" se mi zatim libi mnohem vic nez terminal :D
<Chinese_soup> jo, terminator rulez
<mickej> SquirrelCZE: a jakej ted pouzivas ? 
<SquirrelCZE> "terminator"
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<[Ratten]> FrostyX je session bezpecnej ? protoze kdyby si urcil session u sebe na severu a pak prisel snima na muj web tak ho to pusti ne ?
<FrostyX> session funguje tak, ze se na serveru vytvori urcita data a klientovi se na prohlizec posle cookie, nebo pripadne parametr URL a na zaklade toho muze pristoupit k tem datum na serveru. To znamena ze pokud si vytvorim u sebe na serveru neco jako $_SESSION['admin']=1, prijdu k tobe na server, bude mi to rozhodne uplne k nicemu ...
<FrostyX> minimalne protoze ta cookie plati pouze pro urcity web. I kdybych to zmenil, nebo pouzil ten URL parametr, tak ty data na strane serveru ke kterym chci pristoupit proste existovat nebudou
<[Ratten]> aha diky
<[Ratten]> ja uz se bal o bezpecnost
<[Ratten]> frosty mohl bys mi jeste poradit ? mam tabulku kde mam sloupce "nazev" pak "pocet" a ten pocet se da menit ,jak udelam aby ta dalsi stranka kam to odeslu vedela ze "nazev" patri k "poctu" ze to je jeden radek
<[Ratten]> http://pastebin.com/HwHmGjZC takhle mam ten pocet napsanej ale nevim jak udelat ten nazev
<[Ratten]> zkusim to jinde 
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: No to asi nemuzes vedet. Zalezi jak to chces pouzit no, ... Mozna budes muset posilat i nazev (nebo treba nejake IDcko) ...
<[Ratten]> ja prave potrebuju odeslat dve veci
<[Ratten]> jako dokazu je i odeslat naraz ale pod jednou promenou
<[Ratten]> <input type=\"text\" name=\"kolik[]\" value=\"". $itemname[name]."\" />
<[Ratten]> a druhej to same <input type=\"number\" name=\"kolik[]\" size=\"6\"  value=\"0\">
<FrostyX> :-D proc proboha pod jednou promennou ? ... 
<FrostyX> <input type="text" name="nazev" value="XX" />
<FrostyX> <input type="text" name="pocet" value="YY" />
<FrostyX> a mas to ne ? :-D
<FrostyX> pripadne si type="text" muzes zmenit treba na hidden pokud nechces aby to zadaval uzivatel, ale aby se ty hodnoty z nekama generovali ..
<[Ratten]> ta tabulka mi nedela problem
<[Ratten]> mne dela problem to spracovani
<FrostyX> kdyz to odesles tim zpusobem jak pisu, budes mit $_POST['nazev'] a $_POST['pocet'] .. a ty si zpracuj jak potrebujes ... v tom tvem pripade bych dal asi var_dump($_POST); a koukl bych se jak se ti to ulozilo a pak s tim pracoval jak potrebuju
<[Ratten]> ha uz mi to jede :)
<[Ratten]> nevim proc ale jede
<[Ratten]> ale diky
<[Ratten]> frosty jak otocim podminku ?
<FrostyX> !
<Chinese_soup> O_o
<[Ratten]>  if(empty($_POST['souhlas'])
<[Ratten]> kam tam ?
<Chinese_soup> if(!empty($_POST['souhlas'])
<Chinese_soup> if(empty($_POST['souhlas'] != true)
<Chinese_soup> jedno z toho, rekl bych
<Chinese_soup> ale nevim, php nedelam
<[Ratten]> to pochybuju ale zkusim
<Chinese_soup> tedy samozrejm i treba == false
<Chinese_soup> tak pochybuj
<Chinese_soup> mi je to jedno, ty ses ptal :)
<Chinese_soup> navic FrostyX ti to taky rekl
<Chinese_soup> 19:37:22 < FrostyX> !
<[Ratten]> ja vim ze se ten "!" pouziva jen kdys je cislo
<Chinese_soup> ...
<FrostyX> tak jak to psal Chinese_soup poprve ...
<FrostyX> nebo i podruhe :-D
<FrostyX> obe sou spravne
<Chinese_soup> bool empty ( mixed $var )
<[Ratten]> ten 2 mi nesel
<Chinese_soup> [Ratten]: ^^
<Chinese_soup> je to bool, takze muzes pouzit !
<Chinese_soup> i tu prvni moznost
<[Ratten]> diky
<FrostyX> no !empty by mohlo byt != false ... takze misto toho true co tam dal, das false ... ale to je jedno, muzes dat == true ...
<Chinese_soup> jo, to jsem se spletl
<[Ratten]> ja ty podminky nikdy nevyuzivam tak ze prvni pisu "splneno"
<[Ratten]> jak se mam branit proti tomu aby kdys nekdo da restart stranky (F5) aby se znova ten script neproved ?
<FrostyX> pokud je vykonani toho scriptu zavisle na existenci nejakych promennych, muzes je treba smazat ...
<spectrum1> zdravim, poradi mi nekdo s ipv6? ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-29
<[Ratten]> FrostyX nevis jak zjistim kdo je prave navebu ?
<[Ratten]> krom toho ze bych si psal cas nacteni kazde stranky ?
<ZOMBitch> copy & paste -> Google :D
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: neco malo se da zjistit z $_SERVER ... http://php.net/manual/en/reserved.variables.server.php
<SquirrelCZE> hosi
<SquirrelCZE> nevite nekdo o tom jak funguje ta technologie
<SquirrelCZE> ze klicknu na webu na odkaz, v tom se mi otevre okno ze "bla bla bla, spousti na vasme pocitac" a spusti to prikaz v terminalu?
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, jde mi o to ze chci mit vlastni web aplikaci ktera pri kliknuti na odkaz spusti VLC
<SquirrelCZE> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/11/20-most-highly-rated-applications-to.html tady ma odkazy pomoci ktereho se otevre Ubuntu Software Center...
<Chinese_soup> no, tady to resi ten protokol apt:
<Chinese_soup> ktery ocividne ubuntu ma
<Chinese_soup> (mně to na debianu zahlasí, že takový protokol nemá nic přiřazenýho)
<Chinese_soup> a řekl bych, že to prostě nijak neuděláš bez pomoci nejakeho addonu, upravy nastaveni a tak ..
<Chinese_soup> pridani protokolu, etc.
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> will be funny :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak v nejhorsim phpscripty umi spouste linux prikazy
<SquirrelCZE> a ajax...
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: bych si chtel totiz udelat multimedialni knihovnu pres web :-)
<Chinese_soup> no, tak kddz to chces na localhost, tak pohoda
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> jj
<SquirrelCZE> akorat
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: premyslim jak pustit httpd do me slozky s filmy
<SquirrelCZE> kterou mam /home/squirrel/Videos
<Chinese_soup> virtualhost?
<SquirrelCZE> virtualhost?
<Chinese_soup> jinak vlc ma i httpd
<SquirrelCZE> to je spis otazka prav
<Chinese_soup> no, vsak
<Chinese_soup> virtualhost + chmod
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
 * SquirrelCZE by spis chtel at k te slozce muze jen httpd a ja
<SquirrelCZE> takze jedine udelat skupinu kde budu ja a httpd
<Chinese_soup> a chown
<Chinese_soup> ano
<SquirrelCZE> nejde
<Chinese_soup> you're doing it wrong!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> difny
<SquirrelCZE> http je v group multimedia
<SquirrelCZE> a presto do te slozky nemuze
<FrostyX> ukaz prava te slozky
<SquirrelCZE> drwxrwx---  6 squirrel multimedia    4096 Dec 25 23:10 Videos
<SquirrelCZE> drwxr-x--x 48 squirrel multimedia  4096 Dec 29 12:33 squirrel | je nadrazena slozka
<SquirrelCZE> a tu uz v /home vidi...
<SquirrelCZE> multimedia:x:1000:http,squirrel
<SquirrelCZE> je zaznam v /etc/group
<FrostyX> mam takovou divnou zkusenost, ze mi nesli sambou sdilet soubory v /home ... nakonec jsem ty adresare namountoval do /mnt a najednou to sdili v pohode. Nemuze tam byt treba podobny problem ?
<Chinese_soup> kdyz tomu Videos hodis 777 tak to jde urcite
<Chinese_soup> nevim, jestli vam to k necemu pomuze :-)
<SquirrelCZE> jezis, to jsou rady :D
<Chinese_soup> to bylo na Frostyho jinak
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<SquirrelCZE> apach to nema rad
<SquirrelCZE> *apache
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: no ja tam tenkrat narval i 777 a proste to neslo ... fakt nevim proc .. 
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: mas pravdu
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: no, u apache to jde
<SquirrelCZE> apache ma zamezeni na to aby chodil do /home/
<Chinese_soup> a sambu nepouzivam, takze nevim :)
<SquirrelCZE> teda, php :D
<FrostyX> :)
<Chinese_soup> proste nahod vlc httpd + nejaky playlist a problem solved :D
<Chinese_soup> sice neprehrajes video..
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> ale na to ti staci nejaky embedded srac
<SquirrelCZE> ...
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<Chinese_soup> ...............................................
<Chinese_soup> :-PPPPPPPPP
 * SquirrelCZE nejdriv potrebuje v php vypsat obsah slozky
<Chinese_soup> nepotrebuje, kdyz udela to co jsem mu rekl :-P
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-P
<FrostyX> na php.net je funkcni priklad vypisu adresare, tak bud linej a nevymyslej to :-D
<SquirrelCZE> omfg
<SquirrelCZE> ja ho mam
<SquirrelCZE> ale nechce mi to vypsat....
<SquirrelCZE> aaaa :D
<FrostyX> :D
<SquirrelCZE> /srv/http vypise
<SquirrelCZE>  /home tkay
<SquirrelCZE> taky
<SquirrelCZE> ale /home/squirrel/Videos nechce pritom tam http ma prava na pristup
<SquirrelCZE> a /srv/http/Videos coz je nl -s na /home/squirrel/Videos to taky nema rado
<Chinese_soup> find ~/. -exec chmod 7777 '{}' \;
<Chinese_soup> problem solved
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> ...
<Chinese_soup> nebrec furt s tema teckama
<SquirrelCZE> chjo
<SquirrelCZE> pritom apache ma nastavene follow symlinks
<SquirrelCZE> aha
<SquirrelCZE> restartovat apache :-(
<SquirrelCZE> gksudo like1
<SquirrelCZE> !
<Chinese_soup> like a boss
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> kdo by mi napsal phpfunkci na zjisteni jestli to je obrazek nebo ne?
 * SquirrelCZE byl na tohle vzdy levej
<SquirrelCZE> rekneme ze mam filename
<sniperCZE> getimageinfo() - pokud to neni obrazek, vraci false, jinak array
<SquirrelCZE> thanks
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: nepomuze http://www.php.net/manual/en/function.finfo-file.php ?
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: zkusim
<SquirrelCZE> mne spis napadlo
<SquirrelCZE> preg_match("*.jpg",$file);
<SquirrelCZE> preg_match("*.(jpg|jpeg|gif|png)",$file);
<SquirrelCZE> ?
<FrostyX> podle koncovek by taky slo ...
<sniperCZE> koncovkam se neda verit
<FrostyX> je fakt ze si muzu udelat script, pojmenovat ho obrazek.png a asi ses nahranej no
<SquirrelCZE> sranda je ze mi to nefunguje...
<FrostyX> co nefunguje
<SquirrelCZE> ten regexp :D
<SquirrelCZE> if(preg_match("*.(jpg|jpeg|gif|png)",$file['name'])){ neprochazi
<SquirrelCZE> ikdyz tam je jasne soubor s .jpg
<SquirrelCZE> if(preg_match(".*\.(jpg|jpeg|gif|png)",$file['name'])){ 
<SquirrelCZE> tak je to spravne, ale porad nefunugje
<FrostyX> s tim ti neporadim. Regularni vyrazy jsem nebyl schopen se naucit
<FrostyX> ale jestli si dokazes zjistit koncovku toho souboru, tak potom bych nahazel povolene koncovky do pole a dal if(in_array(..))
<Chinese_soup> a nebo to resil pres mime-type :)
<SquirrelCZE> hm
<[Ratten]> FrostyX prosimte kdys mam takovej cyklus http://pastebin.com/9jD7wDjP jak udelam aby se mi $char_time2 ['onlinetime']  pri kazdem projeti secet ?
<SquirrelCZE1> end(explode('.',$file['name'])
<SquirrelCZE1> nejlepsi zpusob na zjisteni koncovky souboru jaky jsem nasel
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE1: jestli funguje, tak dobry ne ?
<SquirrelCZE1> jj
<SquirrelCZE1> ale hlavne tomuhle rozumim
<SquirrelCZE1> regexp pro mne bylo: ??? :D
<SquirrelCZE1> FrostyX: http://89.102.105.218
<FrostyX> v regexpech taky vidim jen rozsypane pismenka .. 
<FrostyX> bohuzel :(
<SquirrelCZE1> :D
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: A kde konkretne tam vidis nejaky problem ?
<[Ratten]> mmnt rozjimam nadtim :D
<[Ratten]> a uz jsem to vyresil :)
<[Ratten]> ale trvaloto :D
<FrostyX> :)
<Rattten> jak se jmnuje takovej ten program na konzoli kde muzu prepinat aplikace ? scren nebo tak neco
<Rattten> tak uz nic
<FrostyX> no screen je no
<SquirrelCZE1> hosi
<SquirrelCZE1> znate neco ve stylu preloadu? :D
<SquirrelCZE1> ci jiny "tuning" systemu :D
<SquirrelCZE1> pro system kde mate zatizeni 5% a chcete vse udelat jeste plynulejsi
<FrostyX> preload jsem zkousel. Akorat problemy s tim byly
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE1: ja ubuntu moc neladil, ale mam tu ulozeny https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Maximizing_Performance ... rek bych ze to bude vsude stejny
<SquirrelCZE1> FrostyX: mam archa :D
<SquirrelCZE1> tvl
<SquirrelCZE1> a pak proc mi blbne net
<SquirrelCZE1> chjo
<Chinese_soup> protoze neblbne? :)
<SquirrelCZE1> neblbne
<SquirrelCZE1> ale kdyz pres torrenty sdilis distribuci ;-)
<Chinese_soup> ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-30
<vojta> ahoj, poradil by někdo, jak zjistit jaký ovladač nvidia se aktuálně používá? Mám nainstalovanou jak tu ze stránek nvidie tak klasický balíček z ubuntu repositary (stejné verze). 
<vojta> případně věděl by někdo jak tu verzi staženou ze stránek nvidie odinstalovat?
<h00ked> ne
<Chinese_soup> :]
<DoNtIkE> mám takovou technickou otázku. Jaký je zásadní rozdíl mezi ovladačem grafické kraty od Ati/Amd a toho co je v jádru. Jde mě hlavně o výdrž na baterce
#ubuntu-cz 2011-12-31
<[Ratten]> Frosty ?
<FrostyX> j?
<[Ratten]> a uz to mam :D
<[Ratten]> mne to vzdy nak nakopne ti napsat :D
<Chinese_soup> to je tak vzdy
<[Ratten]> ten interval ma strasne clanky o php
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-01
<lilibox> zdravim
<lilibox> preji stastne vykroceni do noveho roku
<FrostyX> jojo, tobe taky
<lilibox> mam zajimavy problem provozuju posledni ubuntu 11.10
<lilibox> a nejsem schopny nainstalovat nvidia drivery
<lilibox> nejsem uplny linuxovy zacatecnik, ale neni to taky muj primarni os
<lilibox> navic mam zkusenost s Debianem jako routerem
<lilibox> ubuntu jsem chtel jako desktop
<lilibox> provozuju jej zatim jenom ve virtualboxu
<Chinese_soup> hmm a pak, ze nvidia rulez
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> vsechno je to stejne svinstvo ty grafarny na linuxu!
<lilibox> a to je asi kamen urazu nemuzu pouzit ctrl,alt,f1
<Chinese_soup> hm, virtualbox ma nejakou vlastni grafarnu, ne?
<Chinese_soup> lilibox: proc ne?
<lilibox> protoze se rozlitne obraz
<lilibox> no ve starsim redhatu nvidia a ogl funguje rychleji nez na windows
<lilibox> takze linux si s tim docela rozumi
<lilibox> kdyz killnu lightdm
<lilibox> tak jsem skoncil :)
<lilibox> kdybych to aspon dostal nejak rozumne do jineho runlevelu
<lilibox> jenomze ja jsem zvyknuty na /etc/inittab
<lilibox> a v tomto poslednim ubuntu je to trosku komplikovanejsi
<lilibox> ostatni navody opet operuji s tim tty oknem :(
<lilibox> napada vas neco?
<FrostyX> pockej ty mas to ubuntu ve virtualboxu ?
<lilibox> jj
<FrostyX> tam se imhho na nejake nvidia ovladace nehraje. Podle me tam bude nejaka virtualni grafika a snad by to melo fungovat normalne
<lilibox> no jede to, ale pomalu
<lilibox> ja mam quadro
<lilibox> a videl jsem na forech, ze lidi bezne instaluji ovladace na stroje bezici ve VBoxu a jsou pak akcelerovany
<FrostyX> koukni se do nastaveni toho virtualniho systemu, jestli jsi mu nepridelil jen maly vykon cpu, jestli jsi povolil 3D akceleraci a podobne
<lilibox> gearbox mi dela 300 a ma delat kolem 4015
<lilibox> to je docela rozdil
<lilibox> napadlo me, co kdybych se do te bezici masiny pripojil SSHackem
<lilibox> ja de facto potrebuju jenom jenom "sh nvidia....bla.run"
<FrostyX> muzes to zkusit. Pokud ten system nevytuhne uplne. Ale podle me ti nainstalovani nvidia ovladacu nepomuze. 
<FrostyX> ale za zkousku nic nedas 
<lilibox> jeste mne napadlo zjistit jestli se to neda cely to ubuntu v tom vboxu pustil jako standalone proces bez grafiky a pak to ssh
<FrostyX> kdyz dam ve svem debianu ve virtualboxu lspci, o grafice rika:
<FrostyX> VGA compatible controller: InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter
<FrostyX> takze podle me ti budou ty nvidia ovladace opravdu k nicemu
<lilibox> no super, ssh zatim pomaha
<lilibox> killnuta grafika, muzu pokracovat
<lilibox> predtim mi tam zustalo to rozstristeny tty okno
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: ja to rikal!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<lilibox> Building kernel modules ... to jsem teda zvedavej :)
<lilibox> no nedopadlo to nejlip :)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ja vim
<SquirrelCZE> hehe
<SquirrelCZE> jinak lidi, pokud potrebuju kernel skompilovany s nastavenou hodnotou jinou nez ma archlinux v kernelu pomoci balicku
<SquirrelCZE> asi bych musel u kazde nove verze kernelu kompilovat znova a neda se to udela automaticky?
<SquirrelCZE> *udelat
<Chinese_soup> a proc furt chces updatovat kernel?
<FrostyX> mozna kdyby sis napsal vlastni pkgbuild ?
<Chinese_soup> ze furt rikas "u kazde nove verze kernelu"?
<SquirrelCZE> tak, nechci do konce zivota mit ten jeden a samej kernel
<SquirrelCZE> a delat to pokazde znova...
<Chinese_soup> -.-
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: arch se ma aktualizovat pravidelne a ony ty nove verze jadra vychazeji dost casto
<Chinese_soup> a to si myslis, ze budes mit do konce zivota ten samej pocitac, ten samej hdd?
<SquirrelCZE> to ne, ale ten princip ;-)
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: proc se ma aktualizovat pravidelne?
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: ten princip je podle me prave uplne zbytecny
 * SquirrelCZE proste chce vedet jestli to jde
<Chinese_soup> ja taky kompiloval 3x, protoze zkousim verze, aby mi vsechno jelo jak ma
<SquirrelCZE> bleeding edge
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: co myslis. nepujde napsat vlastni pkgbuild?
<SquirrelCZE> nevim ...
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: a kdyz kupujes novy pocitac, nic ti nebrati si pretahnou system ze stareho, takze nemusis instalovat nic noveho
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: " ten samej hdd?
<Chinese_soup> "
<Chinese_soup> no dobre
<Chinese_soup> i tak
<SquirrelCZE> zaloha?
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: kdo rika, ze budes mit stejny hw
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: muzes mit taky kernel bez podpory toho novyho hw
<SquirrelCZE> obnova stejneho systemu na jiny hw?
<FrostyX> Na hw nezalezi
<Chinese_soup> O_O
<SquirrelCZE> a pokud mam vzdy aktualni kernel tak podpora hw je podle mne vysoka
<FrostyX> Presne tak ... normalne to funguje .. pripadne jen treba nainstalujes jiny ovladac grafiky, nebo tak, ale normalne to bude fungovat
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: a nebude neco tu ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation
 * FrostyX musi jit umyt schody. Za chvili se vrati
<SquirrelCZE> a hlavne u archlinuxu kde si 4/5 veci clovek dela sam a podle svych potreb
<SquirrelCZE> je pak docela napikacu to delat vse znova
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: jo super, takze napr. kdyz si zkompiluju na prehistorickym pc kernel bez podpory ACPI a pak si koupim novy pocitac a dam to tam, tak to krasne pojede vsechno, i kdyz to potrebuje acpi, to mi chces tim rict, jo? a proc se treba vybira processor family?
<Chinese_soup> a vsechno jsou to otazky ;-)
<Chinese_soup> nerikam ze to tak je nebo neni, ptam se :)
<SquirrelCZE> eh...
 * SquirrelCZE se plete nebo tady s FrostyX celou dobu tvrdi ze na systemu s aktualnim automatickym kernelem (tj. ne vlastni kompilace) neni migrace na novy hw problem?
<Chinese_soup> aha
<Chinese_soup> ja se bavim celou dobu o rucne zkompilovanem 
<SquirrelCZE> a nedivil bych se kdyby na to byly nastroje ktere ty problemy kdyztak vyresi...
<Chinese_soup> nastroje?
<Chinese_soup> make vid? :)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: kdyz si to rucne zkompiluju a nebudu tam delat nejaky vylomeniny a nebudu to ani odlazovat vylozene pro muj HW, tak ten kernel pak muzu prenest kam chci. Spoluzak bez problemu prenasel os mezi stolnim pc a netbookem
<Chinese_soup> "vylomeniny"
<Chinese_soup> jde o to co beres jako vylomeninu
<Chinese_soup> schvalne zkusim prenest ten debian squeeze s 2.6.32 z 7 let stareho pocitace na novy pocitac :)
<Chinese_soup> a imho to nepojede prave kvuli te zastarale verzi toho kernelu
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: tohle urcite musi resit tvuj problem https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation/Arch_Build_System
<FrostyX> 2.6.32 zas tak zastaraly neni bo je to LTS
<SquirrelCZE> ohmm
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: to by slo nascriptit, dik
<FrostyX> vsak rikam at si napises vlastni pkgbuild :-D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: i tak
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: imho to na fungl novym hw nepojede :)
<FrostyX> mimochodem co tam menis ?
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: uz i na 7 let starym pc nejel suspend napriklad
<Chinese_soup> (a ano vim, ze 2.6.32 neni 7 let stary)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ja provozuju 2.6.32 na serveru kde je novy hw a problemy tam nejsou
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: ja mluvim o preneseni celyho fs i s kernelem na novy pocitac
<Chinese_soup> tak jak jste to rikali vy
<FrostyX> jo tak
<FrostyX> tak to jsem tam neprovadel
<FrostyX> ale stejne nevidim duvod proc by to nemelo jit :-D
<Chinese_soup> we'll se about that!! :D
<Chinese_soup> see*
<SquirrelCZE> z druhe strany
<SquirrelCZE> mozna existuje nastroj kdy zkopirujes data v systemu
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze configy, nastaveni, seznam nainstalovanych baliku
<SquirrelCZE> a na cistem os to prevede do stejneho stavu
<FrostyX> pokud ten kernel bude aktualni. (jakoze 2.6.32 stale aktualni je). Je jasne ze kdybys takovej prevod zkousel s kernelem 2.4.x nebo opravdu staryma kouskama z 2.6, tak by to asi neproslo ..
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> no, dobre jsem si s vami popovidal
<Chinese_soup> a ted mi reknete, proc mam rok na konci Ne led  1 17:08:52 CET 2012
<Chinese_soup> a proc mi gnome pise Ne,  1. leden, cas a nikde rok!
<Chinese_soup> nebo to tak ma byt? :-)
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: co si upravujes v tom kernelu ?
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: ted to tu nemam
<SquirrelCZE> powertop uprava
<SquirrelCZE> doporucilo mi to zmenit config_inode myslim
<FrostyX> aha
<FrostyX> sakra lidi. Kde na win7 nastavim automaticke spousteni aplikace po prihlaseni meho uzivatele ?
<FrostyX> prej ze linux je slozitej
<SquirrelCZE> he
<SquirrelCZE> slozka po spusteni?
<FrostyX> no tohle me pojeb... no jsem ji samozrejme nemoh najit ze. uz se mi to podarilo
<FrostyX> Jsem otevrel domovsky adresar uzivatele a v nem nic podezreleho. Samozrejme skryty adresar, takze jsem musel dat /AppData ... a pak takovej nadhernej mix anglictiny a cestiny v nazvu adresaru ze by se tam clovek pres primou cestu v adresnim radku vzivote nedostal
<FrostyX> dokonalost. takze se mamince pidgin spusti, ale nezobrazi se ikonka v tray. Boha jeho ..
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: vsak windowsackej pidgin ma na to addon
<Chinese_soup> a uz primo v sobe
<Chinese_soup> pokud jsem to pochopil spravne, ze chces pidgin po spusteni widlousu
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: jj mas pravdu, diky ... prave jsem to nastavil tak uvidime
<FrostyX> me predtim vubec nenapadlo ze bych moh automaticke spousteni pidgina hledat v zasuvnych modulech :-D
<FrostyX> jo, to funguje dobre
<FrostyX> solved, next ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> misto , ; ;-) :D
<Chinese_soup> ale jinak za 1
<FrostyX> http://www.aumojekoule.eu/meme/nejnovejsi/detail/17695/?ref=nf
<[Ratten]> FrostyX ten session neni tak bezpecnej
#ubuntu-cz 2012-12-28
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ciste nahodou si nepamatujes jak se ukecavalo MPD na prehravani mp3 co? :)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: hoj .. mpd se k tomu nemusi nijak prekecavat ne ?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: mi to nenacita databazi
<FrostyX> kdyz do music dir hodis nejakou novou hudbu, musis tu db rucne updatovat. Nvm jak se to dela primo pres mpd ale v ncmpcpp je na to klavesa 'u
<FrostyX> to delas ?
<ZOMBitch> j
<FrostyX> a ncmpcpp zobrazuje ty nazvy songu podle takovych tech tagu (ani boha si nevzpomenu jak se to jmenuje - ted jsem vstal :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> kdyz je ty songy nemaj vyplneny, tak to udela prazdny radek na kterym neni nic napsany ...
<FrostyX> ale da se na nej normalne najet a prehrat ..
<FrostyX> neni to tahle situace ?
<ZOMBitch> mmnt, ted je to uplne v p..
<ZOMBitch> hm, dam updatovat db a nic se nenacte kua
<ZOMBitch> proste totall prazdno na browse listu
<FrostyX> a kdyz jsi v tom browselistu a zmacknes sipku dolu ... pusune se ti kurzor nebo ne ?
<FrostyX> ja to tak mam .. poslu ti screen pak ... to je jak u debilu kdyz ty tagy nejsou vyplneny :-D ...
<FrostyX> a druha vec ... nesekl ses nekde v nazvu toho music dir ?
<FrostyX> a nesnazis se tahat hudbu z nekama buhvi kama ?
<ZOMBitch> tak pocitam ze nesek :)
<ZOMBitch> prolezu conf v etc i home jeste jednou pro jistotu :)
<ZOMBitch> btw v broselistu se nemuzu hejbat nikam :)
<FrostyX> okey ..
<FrostyX> divej .. vidis ten dojeb ? :-D http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/9201/ncmpcppbadtags.png
<ZOMBitch> nemam tam ani kurzor :)
<ZOMBitch> cesty sedej, kua
<FrostyX> .mpdrc music_directory		"/home/frostyx/data/music"
<FrostyX> a jak mas tohle spravne tak uz nevim :-(
<ZOMBitch> mpdrc jsem nezkousel :)
<FrostyX> kdyz jsem instaloval mpd naposled, tak jsem udelal jen to, ze jsem zkopiroval slozku z hudbou ze staryho systemu, stejne tak vsechny pouzivany configy, spustil ncmpcpp dal u a poslouchal
<ZOMBitch> hm rc nemam
<FrostyX> jaky rc ?
<ZOMBitch> mpdrc
<FrostyX> aha aha .. 
<FrostyX> vytvor :-) .. ale hadam ze to spis asi nepomuze ...
<ZOMBitch> confy bych mel mit ze zalohy taky, ale jaksi to nefacha :)
<ZOMBitch> PC je stejny, akorat jsem tam plesk 12.04
<FrostyX> tak to nevim hele
<ZOMBitch> v /etc/mpd.conf i ~/mpd/config i ~/ncmpcpp/config je cesta stejna a funkcni, nechapu :)
<ZOMBitch> zapomel jsem tecky, ale chapes ze jsou skryty ;)
<ZOMBitch> mno,zkusim to mountnout nekam do ~ jestli to pomuze
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> zkus
<FrostyX> ja tam mam ale na ferovku /home/frostyx/data/music
<ZOMBitch> dam /home/zomb/music
<FrostyX> nemas tam treba nejaky silene bezpecny prava ?
<ZOMBitch> vubec
<ZOMBitch> a nefachca to ani v home
<ZOMBitch> dabase update finished a prd
<ZOMBitch> kua halda
<ZOMBitch> mozna se povedlo, uz nacita databazi nejak dlouho :)
<ZOMBitch> hm a nic :D
<ZOMBitch> kua uz to facha :))
<FrostyX> cim to bylo ? 
<ZOMBitch> chybna cesta k DB ... zacal jsem datlovat cestu bez / :D
<ZOMBitch> nj,jsem nebyr skoro rok u PC ... na neco se musim vymluvit neasi ;)
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> hlavne ze to jde
<FrostyX> :-)
<ZOMBitch> vsak :)
<ZOMBitch> akorat jsem nekde na cestach zasantrocil trafo k druhymu monitoru, tak jsem musel udelat par uprav na jeden, je to fakt sileny, neni tu vubec na nic misto 
<FrostyX> to bych radsi koupil novy trafo nez upravoval desktop ._D
<FrostyX> * :-D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<FrostyX> ale neni to nic moc no :-D ja mam jen notas s 15" displejem
<ZOMBitch> hm :D
<ZOMBitch> to mam jako nouzovku :)
<ZOMBitch> popr dalkac :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :DD
<SquirrelCZECH> FrostyX: tak
<SquirrelCZECH> za +-4k mas uz i IPS
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> 22" myslim
<SquirrelCZECH> jeee, trosku jiny cas no
#ubuntu-cz 2014-12-28
<karlitos> dobry vecer, mohl by me nekdo poradit s jednoduchym skriptem ?
<karlitos> potrebuji zmenit prava adresare s virtualnim strojem nez spustim VirtualBox, takze jsem si udelal spoustec s timhle:
<karlitos> Exec=gksudo chown -R "$USER:$USER" /home/virtualbox/Virtual\ Windows7/ && VBoxSDL --comment "Virtual Windows7" --startvm "id-virtualni-maisny"
<karlitos> jenze me to nefunguje, predpokladam problem se syntaxi ...
